# What's your car EDC?



## mhpreston (Aug 22, 2013)

Hi CPFs - all these EDC posts got me thinking about my car. I carry my Nitecore SRT 7 in the glove compartment, but with some longer winter drives planned for later this year, I noticed this item being sold by a well known roadside recovery organisation here in the UK. I like the concept for what is probably the highest risk activity I do nowadays. Any thoughts? Have you used one or is there anything better on the market?


----------



## CroMAGnet (Aug 22, 2013)

Tiger11 with stealth pepper spray locked and loaded 

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/49352


----------



## Spazhead (Aug 22, 2013)

Nitecore EA4

http://www.nitecore.com/productDetail.aspx?id=72


----------



## Glock 22 (Aug 22, 2013)

A Surefire Fury that I've converted into a single mode.


----------



## Cerealand (Aug 22, 2013)

Energizer 2xAA Led and a Streamlight 2xCR123 led are in the car. Main reason they are in the car is to be used as loaners if need be. Otherwise I have about 3-6 lights on me for personal usage.


----------



## AVService (Aug 22, 2013)

I always have 4 or more EDC lights on my person so they are also always in each of my cars if I am in there too.

I also have been carrying the EA4 and Predator most places in the Briefcase ,Just in Case!


----------



## Poppy (Aug 22, 2013)

mhpreston said:


> Hi CPFs - all these EDC posts got me thinking about my car. I carry my Nitecore SRT 7 in the glove compartment, but with some longer winter drives planned for later this year, I noticed this item being sold by a well known roadside recovery organisation here in the UK. I like the concept for what is probably the highest risk activity I do nowadays. Any thoughts? Have you used one or is there anything better on the market?




Before I was too young to drive, I learned how important it is to have a set of road flares in the car. I probably have about ten in the trunk. I also have a pair of reflective vests, and flashlights. I also carry 2-3 reflective safety cones. OK... that's a little overboard, but being able to set up the scene with warning devices can't be overstated. You don't want to get struck (because you broke down around a blind curve) and you don't want others getting hurt trying to avoid your disabled vehicle (at 65 MPH) because there wasn't sufficient warning that you are blocking their lane of travel.

I also carry at least one 22 inch LED traffic safety wand, (search ebay for "traffic baton") and a 2D Cell flashlight with a maglight style traffic diffuser.

I made a holder for the wands out of PCV pipe so that they can be placed atop the traffic cones.

According to this US Federal study, lights that are raised above the ground are significantly better than those that are at ground level.
https://www.ncjrs.gov/pdffiles1/nij/grants/224277.pdf

They compared a number of LED safety lights to each other and to chemical road flares.


----------



## CroMAGnet (Aug 22, 2013)

Good advice Poppy. Three of those large reflector triangles are good too. People don't handle freeway breakdowns well and giving them a lot of warning, with flares or large reflector, can save some lives for sure.


----------



## Dark Slayer (Aug 22, 2013)

XL50s in my two vehicles. Minimag 2aa led in the wifes.


----------



## rayman (Aug 23, 2013)

For me it's a Nitecore D20 i got in a sale a while ago. Modded it with a neutral XR-E and it's in my drivers door since then. 

rayman


----------



## holylight (Aug 23, 2013)

P25 with USB recharge function  
The dark should fear me


----------



## RoBeacon (Aug 23, 2013)

Nitecore Tm11 center console.


----------



## 880arm (Aug 23, 2013)

Nice idea for a thread. 

In addition to whatever I am personally carrying I always have a SureFire G2X in my console and a Malkoff Hound Dog in the cargo area.


----------



## Outdoorsman5 (Aug 23, 2013)

Quark AA2 (now called a Quark QP2A) and a Zebralight H51 headlight in both cars. I keep each of them loaded up with rechargeable eneloops and 4 lithium AA batteries as back up in each car too. Having lights in our cars has come in handy several times in the past (so far for fun reasons and not for emergencies.) Truthfully, the real reason I have these lights in our cars is mostly for fun. In an emergency, I have lights on me already, so I'm prepared (lightwise) well enough I guess. But, when we show up somewhere at night, I like having the extra lights in the car so we each (wife & kids) have a light to play with....like at a friends house, or in a park, etc.

In my pocket is always a Zebralight SC52w, and on my keychain is my ITP A3 EOS (AAA light.) I have a spare lithium AAA on my keychain and a spare lithium AA on me too for the SC52w. I recently discovered that the SC52w will also run on a single AAA battery without loosing conectivity (even when shaken very hard)....cool.


----------



## fresh eddie fresh (Aug 23, 2013)

I have a Surefire E1L with F04 that lives in my glove compartment, along with whatever light I happen to have with me that day.


----------



## Redhat703 (Aug 23, 2013)

Surefire 6PX in glove compartment and MD3 hi-lo + M61 219 in the trunk (survival pack). A Gerber Infinity Ultra AA inside the first aid kit.


----------



## Monocrom (Aug 23, 2013)

Got my BOB in the trunk, loaded with gear. And a bunch of other gear in the trunk that most of which I honestly can't recall right now.


----------



## jonnyfgroove (Aug 23, 2013)

A 2D mag led, 2AA rayovac indestructible, Coast 3AAA headlamp (HL5 I think??), 1AAA little rayovac cheapie, and an old 2x123 Inova if all else fails.


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Aug 23, 2013)

SF 9P (3xCR123) with a Malkoff M60W, and a Xeno traffic wand.


----------



## m4a1usr (Aug 23, 2013)

Wow! Some of you guy’s carry some spendy lights in your car. Since a car EDC is assumed to be a loss at some point (broken due to riding around, getting banged up and the worse. Easily stolen) I went with the cheapie UltraFire WF501 with the XML-T6 P60 and a Sanyo 2800mah. 
To make the light a decent and trusty one all you need to do is unsolder the driver board and replace the wires with 20ga silicone. Then pry off the LED (which is glued in with RTV) clean the pill and reseat it with ArticSilver Aluminia adhesive. Put it all back together and then replace all the o-rings with red silicone seals. 
Total cost about $17 with the battery. And if the light gets swiped? Well wouldn’t be happy but its not like losing a $40 SF 6P. And with the 5 mode regulator you get many hours on the low setting should you be stuck longer than expected.

John


----------



## m4a1usr (Aug 23, 2013)

m4a1usr said:


> Wow! Some of you guy’s carry some spendy lights in your car. Since a car EDC is assumed to be a loss at some point (broken due to riding around, getting banged up and the worse. Easily stolen) I went with the cheapie UltraFire WF501 with the XML-T6 P60 and a Sanyo 2800mah.
> To make the light a decent and trusty one all you need to do is unsolder the driver board and replace the wires with 20ga silicone. Then pry off the LED (which is glued in with RTV) clean the pill and reseat it with ArticSilver Aluminia adhesive. Put it all back together and then replace all the o-rings with red silicone seals.
> Total cost about $17 with the battery. And if the light gets swiped? Well wouldn’t be happy but its not like losing a $40 SF 6P. And with the 5 mode regulator you get many hours on the low setting should you be stuck longer than expected.
> 
> John


Oh yeah. Forgot to add the P60 needs to be wrapped in aluminum foil to get rid of the heat. Stuff it as full as you can get in there. Much better performance out of the Cree P60.


----------



## hivoltage (Aug 23, 2013)

Its about to be a Fenix PD 35.....just ordered one!!


----------



## BillSWPA (Aug 23, 2013)

For years, I carried a 4D Maglight in my car.

More recently, I have started keeping older EDC lights that have been replaced for EDC purposes in my car. Having something powered by lithium primaries provides a maximized likelihood that it will work when I need it, and will not be ruined by leaking batteries.

If I were buying something specifically to keep in the car, I would select something decent but not too expensive due to the greater risk of loss or theft. I would also opt for something that favors runtime over output.


----------



## fresh eddie fresh (Aug 23, 2013)

m4a1usr said:


> Wow! Some of you guy’s carry some spendy lights in your car. Since a car EDC is assumed to be a loss at some point (broken due to riding around, getting banged up and the worse. Easily stolen) I went with the cheapie UltraFire WF501 with the XML-T6 P60 and a Sanyo 2800mah.
> To make the light a decent and trusty one all you need to do is unsolder the driver board and replace the wires with 20ga silicone. Then pry off the LED (which is glued in with RTV) clean the pill and reseat it with ArticSilver Aluminia adhesive. Put it all back together and then replace all the o-rings with red silicone seals.
> Total cost about $17 with the battery. And if the light gets swiped? Well wouldn’t be happy but its not like losing a $40 SF 6P. And with the 5 mode regulator you get many hours on the low setting should you be stuck longer than expected.
> 
> John



I used to carry Icon lights in my car, but I gave them all away to passengers who were light-less! My Outdoorsman was $80 on clearance from Eastern Mountain Sports a few years back, but was just collecting dust on my shelf, since I like my E1Bs so much more. I figured if I am storing the light, might as well store it in my car. In an emergency I figure it is best to have something really good quality instead of something I am not afraid to lose.


----------



## y260 (Aug 23, 2013)

Defiant Super Thrower. Gotta have a beater for the car.


----------



## mhpreston (Aug 23, 2013)

Phew! Lots of good points here and some of us must look like mobile Christmas trees! Joking aside, thanks to CPF I am thinking more carefully about function than ever before. The SRT 7 lives in the glove compartment 'cause its my brightest for reading house numbers in winter and I feel the coloured LEDs might come in handy. I've got a Olight on my key ring and SC52 in my work bag. We have to have hazard triangles and hi viz vests for European driving, but I notice our police have started using bright blue flashing LEDs atop small traffic cones. Very effective in the dark and rain. AFAIK you can't get road flares here but they sound like an important safety aid if you break down or need to warn other drivers about a hazard. I think the RAC LEDs might be a useful alternative and sensible addition to my car emergency kit. As someone mentioned, you've only got to come across an accident once to see the need for this sort of hazard lighting. We have a surprising number of people killed when their cars are hit from behind, even though they are on the 'hard shoulder' or breakdown lane.


----------



## LedTed (Aug 23, 2013)

TrustFire R5-A3 with a lithium primary AA.


----------



## run4jc (Aug 23, 2013)

Malkoff MDC AA


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Aug 23, 2013)

Quark Turbo QB2A Gen 2 and Rayovac Indestructible AA in the glovebox, all with L91s, plus four spare L91s in a Storacell battery holder. The Quark is the heavy lifter to provide high output and some throw if needed, the Indestructible is a backup and expendable light if I need to give a light to someone in an emergency. In the trunk emergency kit is a LED Lenser HL7 headlamp with L92s. Of course, these are in addition to my EDC of a Sunwayman V11R AA or Quark QTA Gen 2 and a Peak Eiger SS #8.


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Aug 23, 2013)

Double post


----------



## Polluxius (Aug 23, 2013)

I have a FourSevens Quark x 1232 ​Tactical in the car door. Great Light! I always keep a couple batteries in the glovebox.


----------



## Poppy (Aug 23, 2013)

mhpreston said:


> <snip> We have to have hazard triangles and hi viz vests for European driving, but I notice our police have started using bright blue flashing LEDs atop small traffic cones. Very effective in the dark and rain. AFAIK you can't get road flares here but they sound like an important safety aid if you break down or need to warn other drivers about a hazard. I think the RAC LEDs might be a useful alternative and sensible addition to my car emergency kit.



Chemical road flares are environmentally unfriendly, and LED road flares if raised 10 inches above the ground can be as effective without a negative environmental impact. It has been suggested that blinking LED road flares, if they are not linked together and co-ordinated, may cause confusion, and actually lead an oncoming driver in the wrong direction. 

I commend you for your foresight, and concern, and the fact that you bought at least ONE LED road flare.

I also carry three reflective hazard triangles. They can be very effective!

Last year, on the way to drop our grandchildren off at school, we passed a gal broken down, at the end of a blind curve in the road. My wife suggested that I stop and try to help, on the way back. When we got there, a police officer was there on the scene, with his lights flashing, BUT he was also at the end of a blind curve! Someone could come barreling around that curve, only to become brutally aware that he was about to become a part of the police officer's trunk! I pulled behind the officer, put my flashers on, and ran down the road with my traffic baton in hand to warn traffic away. Fortunately, no one got hurt.

It's important that your first warning of danger is far enough away from the scene that oncoming traffic can see it with ample time to react. You might have to crest a hill, or turn the bend in a road. A single strobing flashlight may not be enough to make a scene safe. 

If you are setting up those triangles set them up far enough away that the oncoming traffic actually has time to react.

I find it incredible how stupid so many drivers are, and that they will drive right up to the warning device before they change lanes. All the while they may be hiding it from the view of the driver behind them until they actually make the lane change. He then may not have the time to react, unless it was placed far enough away from the actual scene.


----------



## LightOnAHill (Aug 23, 2013)

Quark turbo AA


----------



## tonkem (Aug 23, 2013)

fresh eddie fresh said:


> I have a Surefire E1L with F04 that lives in my glove compartment, along with whatever light I happen to have with me that day.



I as well. Same setup.


----------



## mhpreston (Aug 23, 2013)

I'm with you 100% on this Poppy - that article you linked above was excellent btw. Agree about the possibility of causing confusion if they aren't used properly too. We are allowed to use yellow hazard lights in the UK and I am now thinking of the best way I can employ the RAC lights or better, something off the road surface, as part of my emergency kit. I plan to get two or three so I can space them out behind the incident. I notice the RAC lights are magnetic, but I think having them on the roof of the car might be a bit too late. These ones sell for £15 each but now I have a better idea of what is most effective, I'm going to shop around.


----------



## Lord Flashlight (Aug 24, 2013)

At the moment something called a JetFast. I got it for free so I don't mind leaving it in the glove compartment. It's rechargeable and has a load of cables that go with it in the pouch that allow you to charge other devices like phones and tablets from the battery. Top brightness is 200 lumens and it has two other other step down levels plus the usual strobe and SOS etc.


----------



## Dave D (Aug 24, 2013)

Surefire G2 with KX4 120 lumen head and McClicky tail switch. Fitted with primaries.


----------



## stienke (Aug 24, 2013)

Fenix TK20 with Lithium AA 3V and a spacer , Maglite 5C with Malkoff drop in and batteries in a special box and not in the flashlight because they can leak and destroy the Mag


----------



## Lord Flashlight (Aug 24, 2013)

stienke said:


> and batteries in a special box and not in the flashlight because they can leak and destroy the Mag



Good thinking Batman.


----------



## Monocrom (Aug 24, 2013)

The main light, which sits in a pouch in my BOB in the trunk, is a 2AA Enercell model I got from RadioShack.

Bought it specifically due to it's AA set-up and side-switch. It was inexpensive. Surprisingly nicely constructed out of aluminum.


----------



## Etsu (Aug 24, 2013)

stienke said:


> and batteries in a special box and not in the flashlight because they can leak and destroy the Mag



IMO, that defeats the purpose of carrying a flashlight in your car. What if you break down with a car battery or electrical problem, and you have no lights to look around for the batteries and flashlight and get them installed?

I keep one of my older flashlights in the car, loaded with Eneloops or (if I really hate the flashlight) alkalines. If it leaks, no big loss. I check it every couple of months to make sure the batteries are okay.


----------



## Neginfluence04 (Aug 24, 2013)

Did someone say car carry?


----------



## mhpreston (Aug 24, 2013)

Ha ha! Not a torch in sight...


----------



## Monocrom (Aug 24, 2013)

Neginfluence04 said:


> Did someone say car carry?



Now that's on helluva center console!


----------



## JohnnyBravo (Aug 24, 2013)

LED Maglite 2AA w/ Energizer Ultimate Lithiums; so I can set and forget it...


----------



## mattltm (Aug 25, 2013)

I have an old beaten up 5D Maglite (used as a starting device for my first car, a '69 mini cooper!) with a standard Maglite LED bulb held down by the drivers seat with some push in pipe clamps and a surefire G2 Nitrolon in the glove box with a 6 cell CR123 spare carrier and spare bulb.


----------



## Lord Flashlight (Aug 25, 2013)

Etsu said:


> IMO, that defeats the purpose of carrying a flashlight in your car. What if you break down with a car battery or electrical problem, and you have no lights to look around for the batteries and flashlight and get them installed?



That's what a keychain light on my car keys are for.


----------



## välineurheilija (Aug 25, 2013)

A 2D mag Led rolling around in the trunk
a Nextorch T10 in the glovebox
some Energizer with three leds and a Ledlenser frogman(D14) in the door.

The Nextorch has cr123 and the rest have alkaleaks because i really dont care much for them and i also have atleast two lights on me if the ones in the car fail in some way.


----------



## välineurheilija (Aug 25, 2013)

Neginfluence04 said:


> Did someone say car carry?


But what lights do you have in there?


----------



## Echo63 (Aug 25, 2013)

I have an Inova T3, Surefire 6P/KL3 and a cheap headlamp in my Center Console.
under the seat I have a reflective vest and an Eflare (2xD LED strobe)
In the boot I have a 12V fluorescent light, with a 10m cable, and adapters for cigar lighter and battery clips, a small 3xAAA 5x5mm led light, 2x Hazard triangles, and a few tools, towrope, jumper leads, shovel.
sometimes there's a bigger light in there too, my Maxabeam or a Ryobi one+ HID light (and a 12v Charger, and a few one+ packs - my rattlegun and air compressor use them too)

This is in addition to my EDC - which is typically 3-5 lights, 2 at the bare minimum


No I'm not scared of the dark, the dark is scared of me !


----------



## Wiggle (Aug 25, 2013)

Jetbeam PA40 loaded with duraloops, spare set of 4-L91s nearby.


----------



## davyro (Aug 25, 2013)

I have my Jetbeam BC10 in my van which is what i'm always in,i always take a light with me as well as having the one in my van so when i'm out & about i've always got 2 plus spare batteries of course


----------



## markr6 (Aug 26, 2013)

Fenix PD32UE in the door compartment, Xeno E03 in center console and a junk Petzl headlamp with a blue tint in my emergency bag in the back.


----------



## Alexr1946 (Aug 26, 2013)

I have a Solarforce L2M in the glove compartment, and a 3-AAA cheap zoom flashlight in the tool-box.


----------



## whc (Aug 26, 2013)

My old Fenix L1D (Cree XR-E), great little 1xa light


----------



## Brasso (Aug 26, 2013)

Surefire E2L in one, a Surefire G2L in the other.


----------



## Ishango (Aug 26, 2013)

I keep a Varta Indestructible 2AA, Leatherman Monarch 300 and a SK68 clone in my car as a backup and loaner lights. The Indestructible is a nice backup for myself, the others are actually loaners. I always carry an EDC and a backup so I'm covered at all times. I've been meaning to upgrade, but haven't decided which of my lights I could miss if my car was broken into. I like each one of my lights and still use each one of them in my EDC rotation.


----------



## mhpreston (Aug 28, 2013)

I've also started carrying a Nitecore I2 charger, batts and a cheapie digital multimeter in the boot. Figured I could charge on the move on longer trips. Does anyone else bother? Is in-car charging a bit unwise?


----------



## y260 (Aug 29, 2013)

mhpreston said:


> I've also started carrying a Nitecore I2 charger, batts and a cheapie digital multimeter in the boot. Figured I could charge on the move on longer trips. Does anyone else bother? Is in-car charging a bit unwise?


I usually receive car-adapters with my chargers, but don't see the practicality with them. If my 18650 is needing a full recharge, that can take 6 to 7 hours. And if I'm stopping for gas, food, etc. I am terminating the current to the charger and that seems like it could improperly charge a battery.

I'll usually try to top up my 18650's before a trip.


----------



## cerbie (Aug 29, 2013)

Inova X5. There's often some other random flashlight left in the car, but the X5 is my glove box light. It's a nice floody battery vampire, and my Malkoffs make it no longer needed elsewhere.


----------



## wvdavidr (Aug 29, 2013)

I keep a Fenix P2D (an older 1x123 with max. 180 lumens). It fits in the center console with minimum space and has plenty of power for occasional use.


----------



## Sukram (Aug 30, 2013)

My EDC is Armytek Predator. It's multifunctional light. Duration is 1h 20min at 670 lumens and 155 hours! at 6 lumens. And effective range is 437 yards. I'm impressed


----------



## N8N (Aug 30, 2013)

This topic is actually why I found CPF. I have an E92 BMW 335i and it has a place in the glovebox for a little pen sized flashlight, which was a dealer option but didn't come with the car. By the time I got the car the flashlight was discontinued from the dealer so I started searching for a suitable substitute, and of course me being me I wanted the best that I could get for the money  I determined that the BMW branded flashlight was a relabeled LED Lenser P2; armed with that info I ended up with a Fenix LD01.

And since I've found this auspicious site, I've also bought two 6Ps, a Malkoff drop in, a Fenix TK41, and while I was at REI picking up the LD01 I also bought myself an E11 that I carry in my pocket. And spend lots of money on Eneloops. Thanks guys.


----------



## Ishango (Aug 30, 2013)

As a follow-up of my previous post in this thread, I decided to add my Olight T10 to my car emergency pack (it holds all safety items like safety vests, emergency triangle, first aid kit, etc). That would be the first thing to grab after an incident occurs (assuming it is safe to reach of course). I am planning to create a BOB in the near future which keeps similar items, but until then it has its' place there.


----------



## Ishango (Aug 30, 2013)

N8N said:


> This topic is actually why I found CPF. I have an E92 BMW 335i and it has a place in the glovebox for a little pen sized flashlight, which was a dealer option but didn't come with the car. By the time I got the car the flashlight was discontinued from the dealer so I started searching for a suitable substitute, and of course me being me I wanted the best that I could get for the money  I determined that the BMW branded flashlight was a relabeled LED Lenser P2; armed with that info I ended up with a Fenix LD01.
> 
> And since I've found this auspicious site, I've also bought two 6Ps, a Malkoff drop in, a Fenix TK41, and while I was at REI picking up the LD01 I also bought myself an E11 that I carry in my pocket. And spend lots of money on Eneloops. Thanks guys.



You're welcome :wave: Seems like you could use yet another flashlight


----------



## N8N (Aug 30, 2013)

Ishango said:


> You're welcome :wave: Seems like you could use yet another flashlight



Hah... I didn't mention the 4D LED Mag that I've had for years (bought when it was new and cool,) and the several Task Force flashlights that I already had. And a really vintage thing that I found in the glovebox of an old Studebaker and kept when I sold the car because it was cool.

I have to say that the E11 was one of the best purchases I've made; it was kind of an impulse buy but I've used the snot out of that little thing. So handy to have a real flashlight in your pocket, I couldn't have imagined such a thing 30 years ago! Last week I was covering for a friend at his auto repair shop, since I knew I would be there and probably end up working on cars even though I was really there to run the front, I took the 6P with the Malkoff 219 as well (I have the SF leather holster) and sure enough I ended up using that quite a bit. Forgot to mention that the 6P with the Malkoff also has a tailcap for a Malkoff MD2 on it so I can turn it on one handed. However if I had to pick one and only one I would keep the E11 because I can hold it in my teeth and have both hands free to work. Who needs a drop light? (and they're always broken/greasy/the magnet will never hold it where you need it to see what you're doing anyway)


----------



## fresh eddie fresh (Aug 30, 2013)

mhpreston said:


> Phew! Lots of good points here and some of us must look like mobile Christmas trees! Joking aside, thanks to CPF I am thinking more carefully about function than ever before. The SRT 7 lives in the glove compartment 'cause its my brightest for reading house numbers in winter and I feel the coloured LEDs might come in handy. I've got a Olight on my key ring and SC52 in my work bag. We have to have hazard triangles and hi viz vests for European driving, but I notice our police have started using bright blue flashing LEDs atop small traffic cones. Very effective in the dark and rain. AFAIK you can't get road flares here but they sound like an important safety aid if you break down or need to warn other drivers about a hazard. I think the RAC LEDs might be a useful alternative and sensible addition to my car emergency kit. As someone mentioned, you've only got to come across an accident once to see the need for this sort of hazard lighting. We have a surprising number of people killed when their cars are hit from behind, even though they are on the 'hard shoulder' or breakdown lane.



I live in Massachusetts... people drive in the breakdown lane here. I am surprised more people are not killed when they get flat tires and whatnot. 

If you use a light to read house numbers, you might want to try something with a TIR lens. It will project light in a very tight beam so you will have a bright spot without having to light up the entire front of the building/house.


----------



## wjv (Aug 30, 2013)

Fenix E11 + a 10 pack of batteries.

And I always have my Fenix LD10 in my pocket.


----------



## wjv (Aug 30, 2013)

Etsu said:


> IMO, that defeats the purpose of carrying a flashlight in your car. What if you break down with a car battery or electrical problem, and you have no lights to look around for the batteries and flashlight and get them installed?



Unlikely scenario.

My E11 is in the trunk, in the get-home-bag, at the very top of the bag. The light and a box of batteries are in a zip-lock baggy. Plus I always have a flashlight in my pocket. . Having the batteries outside of the light also allows you to examine them regularly to make sure that they are not leaking.


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 30, 2013)

Changed a bit over the years, but currently, an EagleTac P100C2 Neutral with two spare pairs of matched cells, and an E1e Cree single level, with FM04 beam diffuser, and 4 spare cells. 

I need to see if I can stick a 17670 in the ET, and maybe pick up a new old stock 3/45 lumen E1e. 

That, or switch over both car lights to 2 AA lights, one 2xAA with some throw and one Xeno E03 to use L91 cells instead of primary CR123a cells. But, that's just really an excuse to get more lights.


----------



## mhpreston (Sep 3, 2013)

y260 said:


> I usually receive car-adapters with my chargers, but don't see the practicality with them. If my 18650 is needing a full recharge, that can take 6 to 7 hours. And if I'm stopping for gas, food, etc. I am terminating the current to the charger and that seems like it could improperly charge a battery.
> 
> I'll usually try to top up my 18650's before a trip.



Good point - my logic was a bit foggy on IC charging anyway, Perhaps another spare batt instead


----------



## mhpreston (Sep 3, 2013)

N8N said:


> This topic is actually why I found CPF. I have an E92 BMW 335i and it has a place in the glovebox for a little pen sized flashlight, which was a dealer option but didn't come with the car. By the time I got the car the flashlight was discontinued from the dealer so I started searching for a suitable substitute, and of course me being me I wanted the best that I could get for the money  I determined that the BMW branded flashlight was a relabeled LED Lenser P2.



Noo! I'm on my 3rd Beemer and I always assumed it was a slightly badly designed pen holder. I think I even asked one of the sales guys once. :-(


----------



## StriderSMF (Sep 3, 2013)

klarus xt11 and fenix eo5 and lod both on my keychain that i can seperate from house keys to car keys always have light on me.


----------



## mhpreston (Sep 3, 2013)

If you use a light to read house numbers said:


> Good point - I have a older Lensor MT7 with the focusing beam that might actually fit the bill better. Time to start an EDC rotation...
> 
> What would be a good TIR EDC?


----------



## Norm (Sep 3, 2013)

mhpreston said:


> What would be a good TIR EDC?



Your question is beyond the scope of this thread. Please ask your question here Recommend Me a Light For... - Norm


----------



## N8N (Sep 3, 2013)

y260 said:


> I usually receive car-adapters with my chargers, but don't see the practicality with them. If my 18650 is needing a full recharge, that can take 6 to 7 hours. And if I'm stopping for gas, food, etc. I am terminating the current to the charger and that seems like it could improperly charge a battery.
> 
> I'll usually try to top up my 18650's before a trip.



If your cig lighter is always hot it's not a problem... battery charger probably doesn't draw enough current to drain the car battery any significant amount. Seems to be common in newer cars to have it turn off with the key however. My Jeep has one of each, one switched and one not.


----------



## N8N (Sep 3, 2013)

mhpreston said:


> Noo! I'm on my 3rd Beemer and I always assumed it was a slightly badly designed pen holder. I think I even asked one of the sales guys once. :-(



You really should have been over on E90post ages ago then... there's a thread that's been going for years called "things you didn't know about your E9x" or something like that. I learned some stuff myself and I'm one of those guys that actually reads the owner's manual.


----------



## Poppy (Sep 4, 2013)

mhpreston said:


> I've also started carrying a Nitecore I2 charger, batts and a cheapie digital multimeter in the boot. Figured I could charge on the move on longer trips. Does anyone else bother? Is in-car charging a bit unwise?



I charge my cell phone while in the car, more often than I do at home. Personally I wouldn't hesitate to charge batteries for my lights in my car.



y260 said:


> I usually receive car-adapters with my chargers, but don't see the practicality with them. If my 18650 is needing a full recharge, that can take 6 to 7 hours. And if I'm stopping for gas, food, etc. I am terminating the current to the charger and that seems like it could improperly charge a battery.
> 
> I'll usually try to top up my 18650's before a trip.



Honestly, I won't buy a charger unless it will run on a car-adapter.
I don't store all of my 18650s fully charged, and in the event of a sudden power failure, I may need them. Without power I wouldn't be able to top them off, without powering up the generator. However, my car is always nearby, and I can do six 18650s at a time, and six NiMH at the same time.




N8N said:


> If your cig lighter is always hot it's not a problem... battery charger probably doesn't draw enough current to drain the car battery any significant amount. Seems to be common in newer cars to have it turn off with the key however. My Jeep has one of each, one switched and one not.



For those who may be concerned about running the car battery down to recharge 18650 batteries, I did some calculations in another thread. http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/...=1#post4255094

I estimate that the average car alternator has a 940 watt hours/hour extra capacity, beyond what it takes to run the engine itself. That relates to 15.77 watt hours/ per minute.
I estimate that six 18650 batteries have a capacity of 70 watt hours.
Therefore the average alternator, can replace the energy, taken from the car battery to charge six 18650s, in about 5 minutes.


----------



## mhpreston (Sep 7, 2013)

Thanks Poppy - interesting link and comments. Out of interest, is there any benefit in keeping spare batts under full charge? My original idea for in car charging was to keep them topped up. Perhaps this isn't such a good idea?


----------



## Poppy (Sep 7, 2013)

mhpreston said:


> Thanks Poppy - interesting link and comments. Out of interest, is there any benefit in keeping spare batts under full charge? My original idea for in car charging was to keep them topped up. Perhaps this isn't such a good idea?



As I understand it, there are four things that degrade a battery's ability to hold a charge:
1. time ( as they age, they have less capacity lol... don't we all?)
2. temperature (hotter temps cause them to degrade)
3. average percent of charge (if kept fully charged, they degrade faster, however if they are stored discharged, they are not immediately usable)
4. charge cycles. (there is a limit to the number of times it can be recharged. (note: partial charges count only as a partial recharge cycle))

Here's a thread that may go into greater depth, and with-in it there is a link to batteryUniversity with charts that people refer to.

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...18650-maintenance&highlight=18650+maintenance


----------



## mhpreston (Sep 7, 2013)

Ah! Thanks again!!


----------



## SuLyMaN (Sep 7, 2013)

I don't drive much at all at night. So, as a bare minimum I use a sipik sk68 clone with 2 lithium batteries. It's budget also. 

Sent from my GT-S5660 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## novice (Sep 8, 2013)

As far as flashlights, I have a 3-D [email protected] and 4-C Kel-lite in the spare tire compartment of my Subaru Legacy Outback, with the alkaline cells resting in a thrift-store Pyrex pie-dish; when they split open eventually, they won't damage much. I have a SF G3 and 2xAA [email protected] (both with aftermarket led 'bulb's) with lithium cells in the main cabin. 
I also have some probably outdated phosphorous flares in the spare tire compartment. Quite a few years ago, when another car I was driving broke down when the alternator went out, the old flares I had were so deteriorated that after attempting to strike-light most of them, only one lit up. I then made sure I lit up the next successive crumbly-flare off of the close-to-be-burning-out one before it went out. I highly recommend having a cheap disposable-butane light on hand for these situations, although they may be unreliable in very cold temperatures and/or higher mountain passes.
I probably should get some triangular reflectors and/or LED triangular lights.
One of the points of the currently-fairly-useless D-and-C-lights is that, in addition to my 2xAA and 3xCR123a cabin lights is that, no matter where I am with my car, I should be able to use a majority of the commonly-available batteries (though not all).


----------



## njet212 (Sep 8, 2013)

I put mini maglite 2 x AA with download led drop in and maratac AAA Q5 inside glove compartment.


----------



## Poppy (Sep 8, 2013)

novice said:


> <snip
> I also have some probably outdated phosphorous flares in the spare tire compartment. Quite a few years ago, when another car I was driving broke down when the alternator went out, the old flares I had were so deteriorated that after attempting to strike-light most of them, only one lit up. <snip>
> *I probably should get some triangular reflectors and/or LED triangular lights.*
> <snip>.



Obviously you can testify to the usefulness of having some type of safety warning system in the car.

Personally I would want (at a minimum) three triangular reflectors, and a 22 inch dorcy LED traffic safety wand.

I carry that and more, including some phosphorous road flares. I have occasionally given some flares out to people in need, when I didn't have time or willingness to hang around and wait for the police to arrive.


----------



## burntoshine (Sep 8, 2013)

stienke said:


> Fenix TK20 with Lithium AA 3V and a spacer , Maglite 5C with Malkoff drop in and batteries in a special box and not in the flashlight because they can leak and destroy the Mag



Makes me wish I would have kept my TK20; seems like a great car light.

I actually don't currently carry a light in my car except for one of those car-cigarette-lighter-port rechargeable lights that I got as a gift. I have carried lights in my car before but I have never used any and ended up getting rid of pretty much all of my cheapie lights in our yard sale. I always have 2 or 3 lights on my person anytime I leave the house, and usually a couple spare batteries, too, so I've never really been too worried about being stuck without light.

I think I might take one of the lights out of my work backpack and throw it in my center console.

After reading this thread, It seems like having a cone or something similar (and with a light on top) in the trunk for night time road hazards is a good idea. It's always nice to avoid being run over by a car.


----------



## RyeBread (Sep 8, 2013)

Neginfluence04 said:


> Did someone say car carry?



Nice EOTech, that must've cost you a pretty penny. Heck, the rail system alone must've cost you a paycheck or six. Do you mind me asking if that's an M4 or AR15?


----------



## Novan3 (Sep 8, 2013)

RyeBread said:


> Nice EOTech, that must've cost you a pretty penny. Heck, the rail system alone must've cost you a paycheck or six. Do you mind me asking if that's an M4 or AR15?



No rail system, that's actually plastic handguard on the AR-15 - Magpul MOE.



mhpreston said:


> What would be a good TIR EDC?



Surefire E2DL.


----------



## RyeBread (Sep 8, 2013)

Novan3 said:


> No rail system, that's actually plastic handguard on the AR-15 - Magpul MOE.



Ah, zooming in, I see it now. Thanks!


----------



## Dan FO (Sep 8, 2013)

Surefire G2 with a 3 speed drop-in, 300 lumens high and 5 lumens low. I think med is about 100-140 lumens IIRC. Remembers last setting.


----------



## Capolini (Sep 8, 2013)

Nitecore EA4 and Fenix TK-75!!!:thumbsup::rock::huh:

Yes, you read that right! I have 2 TK-75'S,,,Keep one in the trunk! EA4 on Belt!

*Ciao,,,Roberto,,,"Capo di Capo" "KEEP LIGHTING UP THE DARKNESS"*


----------



## mhpreston (Sep 8, 2013)

I've got two hazard triangles and hi viz vests which you need for some European countries. I am still looking at buying some LED hazard lights. Set of 6 cost around £100 from what I have seen so far. Trying to find ones that are off the ground for best effect. It's still fairly light out but we can feel the autumn air tonight!


----------



## creyc (Sep 9, 2013)

I keep a pretty ancient 4D maglite between the seat and center console. Not all that bright but its saved my hide before, so it's there to stay!

I'm always carrying a light on me as well if I need more light.


----------



## Sky Light (Sep 9, 2013)

*Re: What's your car EDC?mq3*

I have a Pelican 1920, a Coast G15 Clip Light, a Black Diamond headlamp, and a cheap hi lumen dept store light. Also 4 Beacon Emergency flashing lights Running all Enerloops.


----------



## Megatrowned (Sep 9, 2013)

*Re: What's your car EDC?mq3*

I keep a Surefire G2X Pro in the glove box. It can be locked out by unscrewing the tailcap so that it doesn't turn on bouncing around. However, if I am driving the car, there will be at least two more lights in it (my EDC's)


----------



## Craig K (Sep 9, 2013)

*Re: What's your car EDC?mq3*

I am thinking about using my Surefire UB3T as my car carry light keeping it in the glove box would this be a good light for car carry?


----------



## donscpoo (Sep 9, 2013)

Eagletac G25C2 MK2 with Red aluminum filter.


----------



## Roger999 (Sep 9, 2013)

My car came with a Japanese road flare attached to the passenger footwell . I don't have a light anywhere in it though because there's no storage space and hate crap rattling around in my glove box.


----------



## foxxkat (Sep 9, 2013)

i thought i will put S10-L2 in the car. but i like it so much it has become the in-house edc.

so...just moved the olight M20 to the car. not very ideal for car as a thrower, but i have the new in-house favorite now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## passive101 (Sep 9, 2013)

I have a super cheap AA light with a primary lithium AA in it. It's one of the 3.50 Amazon specials.


----------



## fresh eddie fresh (Sep 9, 2013)

Just over the weekend, I let a Jeep do a left hand turn in front of me onto the road I was on, and a blue Maglite went flying out of it. I'm not sure how big it was... maybe a 2-3 D-Cell size? I had to be careful not to run it over... although if I were on foot I would have picked it up! 

So the moral of the story is whatever light you have in your car, be sure it is secure.


----------



## JAS (Sep 9, 2013)

*What's Your Car EDC?*

Rather than keeping my lights inside, I just one (or more) in each vehicle. The current line up is as follows:

-Automobile: Streamlight Stinger With TerraLUX LED Conversion

-Pickup Truck: Pelican 7060

-Van: Inova T4 (Gen 2)

At the end of the month I just "top off" the charge on each of them.


----------



## Poppy (Sep 10, 2013)

mhpreston said:


> I've got two hazard triangles and hi viz vests which you need for some European countries. I am still looking at buying some LED hazard lights. Set of 6 cost around £100 from what I have seen so far. Trying to find ones that are off the ground for best effect. It's still fairly light out but we can feel the autumn air tonight!



I find it interesting how few members here carry any kind of LED road flares.

I look forward to seeing which ones you select as a result of your research.


----------



## Jakeyb (Sep 10, 2013)

2aa maglight pro led and 220lm ryobi hi-beam led with 2 spare 4v tek4 batteries


----------



## mhpreston (Sep 18, 2013)

Hey Poppy - pardon the delay: been a bit busy of late. I'm not much further on the research either, unfortunately. I can't find any LED flashing units 'off the ground' yet. I agree, too - I would have thought that most of our CPF buds would have cars like mobile Christmas Trees!


----------



## HaileStorm (Sep 19, 2013)

Klarus XT2C in my car and an Armytek Predator in my suv. On my person I always edc my Nitecore SRT3 Defender.


----------



## Theron (Sep 19, 2013)

Sunwayman S10R and Jetbeam SSC20 with spare CR123As plus three cheap LED lights with built-in chargers and a lantern style LED light with a built-in charger. 

My two key sets have a Fenix E05 and a Fenix E11, too.


----------



## recDNA (Sep 19, 2013)

Jetbeam bc40, surefire c2 with 3 amp xml p60, 4sevens titanium quark 1 x cr123 (for strobe), jetbeam d25lc clicky xml u2 on keyring. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Canada (Sep 19, 2013)

I have an Sunwayman V11R with a pack (12) batteries that are dedicated to the car.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## dss_777 (Sep 21, 2013)

bright yellow G2L with Malkoff dropin and a couple spare batteries. Very durable combo for a light that needs to work when it needs to work. Quite sufficient illumination, sturdy combo, and extra long runtime.


----------



## Outlander (Sep 21, 2013)

I keep a Surefire 6P with a Malkoff M61 drop-in, plus a set of spare cr123's.


----------



## uncle wong (Sep 22, 2013)

Is it safe to keep 18650 batt in car ? 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## HaileStorm (Sep 22, 2013)

mhpreston said:


>



Man, I'm really wanting one of these... they seem so handy...


----------



## tallyram (Sep 22, 2013)

I keep an Olight S10 in the truck. My go-bag has a Fenix TK45 with sixteen Eneloops and an Armytek Predator Pro with a couple of Redilast 18650's.


----------



## BigBluefish (Sep 23, 2013)

Oddly enough now, a Xeno E03 Nichia 219 and a Fenix LD01. I went for the AA & AAA availablility, 3 levels, and simple interfaces, since my wife drives it, and is no flashaholic. Kinda thought the 2 cell CR123 lights weren't the best choice. Though I might toss in a single cell CR123a light, like an E1B or E1L, just to have something bomb-proof.


----------



## zespectre (Sep 23, 2013)

"Two is one, one is none".
This thread has been an interesting read.

I used to keep basically one or maybe two crap lights in the car, I mean, it hardly ever gets used so I didn't want to "waste" my good lights there....until I had to repair a radiator hose in the Catskill mountains in pitch black during a freezing rain. 

Now each of my vehicles has an Energizer ELMCL21L (for general kick around and long duration use), an older Surefire G2 Nitrolon, and a Princeton Tec EOS headlamp. All of which are loaded up with Lithium batteries because my area does get cold in the winter. I also have a battery carrier holding a spare set of AA Lithium, CR123, and AAA lithium batteries.

Additionally I keep 5 road flares, a DOT approved safety vest and gloves, and a traffic wand that fits on the Nitrolon. If all of that seems like a lot you should keep in mind that my area is mountainous, curvy, and often foggy and you need to lay warning signals a significant distance away or someone WILL fly around a curve and nail ya.

Recently I put a couple of LED "Flares" in my Jeep as well, they aren't nearly as nice as the ones *mhpreston *posted about and I really haven't put them to any kind of test yet.


----------



## swxb12 (Sep 23, 2013)

I keep a couple of those 9 led 3xAAA cluster lights in the car for emergencies or giveaways/loaners. Found them in the dollar section at Target.


----------



## wavicle (Sep 23, 2013)

- SF Fury dual output (hard to read a map with 500 lumens, so the low-mode-first is actually a good thing). 
- A cheap & lightweight Eveready led headlamp wrapped around my visor (never know when you'll need a little hands-free light)
- Several keychain style squeeze-lights for loaners, etc.
- Fenix TK35 with a couple strobe modes (soon to be replaced by a Sunwayman D40A, Lumintop SD10, or similar AA)

To make better use of the other guy's lights during road emergencies, I keep a bright yellow, reflective safety vest in my car.


----------



## WildLight (Sep 23, 2013)

Hello everyone,
Long time lurker here, this nice thread made me register and share my experience:

3 weeks ago I was driving back home from vacation with the family and around 3am we got into an ugly accident with a Deer, yes a Deer. Long story short accident happen in a very dangerous and VERY dark section of a Highway, I managed to pull the van into the left side and turn on the hazards lights but it was so dark the trucks were passing really close from us, so I pull out my Fenix LD20 with the short cone white difusser turn it on strobe mode and hanged it from the back wiper and instantly I noticed the cars and trucks changing the lane away from us. What a relief.

Since the accident I realize how important is to have a good emergency kit in your car and I being putting together a nice kits for our cars. It doesn't have to be expensive, for example you can find bright orange light sticks in any dollar store, specially now that Halloween is close by.

I am also updating my flashlight a little (I just own the Fenix LD20 and the LD01 limited edition on my keychain) so I got a Eagletac GX25A3 cool white and I am loving sooo much this little thrower that I am thinking about getting the L2 T6 version neutral white and I am waiting for an Eagletac D25A2 to upgrade from the LD20.


----------



## Replicant (Sep 24, 2013)

I keep a Streamlight Polytac in the glove compartment. I definitely need to look into getting some triangle reflectors and a reflective vest.


----------



## fly11 (Sep 24, 2013)

My very first Maglite I bought years ago. It is way to heavy for my liking, but makes a great car light and tire thumper.​


----------



## mhpreston (Oct 3, 2013)

wavicle said:


> -
> - A cheap & lightweight Eveready led headlamp wrapped around my visor (never know when you'll need a little hands-free light)



What a cracking idea wavicle - I'm going to slap my old Zipka there. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## EPVQ30 (Oct 3, 2013)

i got a rominsen rcc3 (1) cr123 in my center console, it has a pocket clip so it works great on the visor idea.. very bright and long lasting.


----------



## Poppy (Oct 3, 2013)

zespectre said:


> "Two is one, one is none".
> This thread has been an interesting read.
> 
> I used to keep basically one or maybe two crap lights in the car, I mean, it hardly ever gets used so I didn't want to "waste" my good lights there....until I had to repair a radiator hose in the Catskill mountains in pitch black during a freezing rain.
> ...



I've read a couple of your "real world reviews" Thanks!

I posted this on the first page of this thread


> According to this US Federal study, lights that are raised above the ground are significantly better than those that are at ground level.
> https://www.ncjrs.gov/pdffiles1/nij/grants/224277.pdf
> 
> They compared a number of LED safety lights to each other and to chemical road flares.



If you ever do a "real world review" of led road flares, I'd strongly suggest that you read that government study, as a prep piece. I suspect that considering how you are already prepared, you would find it an interesting read.


----------



## mhpreston (Oct 4, 2013)

That paper sold me poppy, but I'm still looking. There's a gap in the market for some clever company to fill, I think!

I found this traffic cone mount, but that means buying and storing a set in the boot...

http://www.knightkit.co.uk/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=144&products_id=3114


----------



## TweakMDS (Oct 4, 2013)

Currently an Eagletac P20A2 with XP-G2, which is more intended for looking outside the car at other things. Very throwy for an AA light, and great runtime.
I have a red filter and ping pong ball diffuser (literally) with it in case I need to setup a warning light, but have never actually used it.

These days I also usually carry my Spark SG3 NW (mule), which is a great allrounder but especially suited for lighting at/under/around small things.

Titanium Eagletac D25A clicky XP-G2 is always in my pocket, so doesn't really count as a car EDC, much like the 1xAAA Tank007 on my keychain.

None-enlighted people never understand why I need to have 4 lights near me at all times :/


----------



## Poppy (Oct 4, 2013)

mhpreston said:


> That paper sold me poppy, but I'm still looking. There's a gap in the market for some clever company to fill, I think!
> 
> I found this traffic cone mount, but that means buying and storing a set in the boot...
> 
> http://www.knightkit.co.uk/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=144&products_id=3114



It also requires carrying traffic cones. 
Personally I do carry three, but I have a huge trunk in my car.
I also made a few PVC holders that mount on top of the cones. The holders will hold one of those 2D cell led traffic wands in a vertical position.

I used 2 inch inside diameter PCV pipe 5 inches long. On one end I put a coupling (it's inside diameter is a little larger @ 2 3/8ths inch.) On the other end I put another coupling, but this one had a rubber bushing. I used a rasp to taper the inside wall of the pipe on the end that will go over the cone.

The more open end goes over the cone, and the bushing side holds the light. I'm on the community emergency response team, or I wouldn't carry cones.

You might consider that regular chemical road flares have two stiff wires that are bent at the time of use, to create legs for them. They'll kinda tailstand.

Perhaps some stiff wire can be bent into a tripod/light holder. It would be much more compact than traffic cones.


----------



## mhpreston (Oct 4, 2013)

I may well do traffic cones Poppy - but on the same site I think I finally found the gold standard solution. Not a cheap option though. Perhaps two of these with the optional bases

http://www.knightkit.co.uk/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=144&products_id=3114

Have a look and tell me what you think!


----------



## mhpreston (Oct 4, 2013)

Oops wrong link: 

http://www.knightkit.co.uk/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=161&products_id=3137


----------



## mhpreston (Oct 4, 2013)

If I could find something like this at a lower price point (in case of loss or damage) that would be perfect I reckon?


----------



## mhpreston (Oct 4, 2013)

WildLight said:


> Hello everyone,
> Long time lurker here, this nice thread made me register and share my experience:
> 
> 3 weeks ago I was driving back home from vacation with the family and around 3am we got into an ugly accident with a Deer, yes a Deer.



Welcome Wildlight and your story is exactly why I am trying to find a decent hazard lighting system to EDC in the boot. We have deer here too, but I suspect smaller than yours! They leap when fleeing, which means if you are unlucky they hit the windscreen... Hope all was OK with you and your family!


----------



## bullterrier (Oct 5, 2013)

two yellow Surefire G2 with a M60 Malkoff Devices Low Low Ouput.


----------



## Deathlok (Nov 21, 2013)

A bunch of great flashlights in here... I'm a newb on these things but what about a larger "defender" flashlight that could be used for protection (thumper) and provides a ton of bright light for a decent amount of time? Anyone have a recommendation? I'm not looking to put it in the console but under the seat to replace my 4D Maglite. I'd prefer to stay under $50, if possible... any info is appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## Poppy (Nov 21, 2013)

mhpreston said:


> I may well do traffic cones Poppy - but on the same site I think I finally found the gold standard solution. Not a cheap option though. Perhaps two of these with the optional bases
> <snipped wrong link>





mhpreston said:


> Oops wrong link:
> 
> http://www.knightkit.co.uk/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=161&products_id=3137



I'd like to know what is it about their light that they can make this statement?
"Additionaly, there are no problems such as the night vision, point fixation and distance judgement problems associated with strobe and incandescent lights." 

I don't recall exactly where I read it, OR if it was something told to me by an EMS worker, but flashing warning lights, if they aren't linked together, and blink independantly and randomly, may direct oncoming traffic in the WRONG direction. I have seen some higher end (meaning more expensive) units that are hard wired together so that they either blink all at the same time, or in a directional pattern (such as we want you to go <<< that way!, or perhaps in Europe >>> that way!  )

Therefore If I used multiple lights, my first one may be blinking, and the others, solidly on.

Regarding putting lights ON the GROUND, there's a decent chance that they'll get run over. If they are however elevated and placed on top of a cone, IMO they are less likely to get run over.


----------



## StorminMatt (Nov 21, 2013)

I'm using that new $10, 300 lumen Utilitech 4xAAA light from Lowe's as my glovebox light. Admittedly, it's not the most glamorous thing in the world. But it's decently bright. And, unlike some of my nicer lights, it's not a big deal if it gets a little beat up.



Deathlok said:


> A bunch of great flashlights in here... I'm a newb on these things but what about a larger "defender" flashlight that could be used for protection (thumper) and provides a ton of bright light for a decent amount of time? Anyone have a recommendation? I'm not looking to put it in the console but under the seat to replace my 4D Maglite. I'd prefer to stay under $50, if possible... any info is appreciated! Thanks!



A good option here is the 3D Armormax from Home Depot. It's bigger and heavier than a 3D Mag. And it has an XM-L that produces around 600 lumens. Best of all, it only costs $30.

Alternately, if you want to keep your Mag, you can get a Malkoff XM-L2 drop-in for it. This drop-in produces a healthy 700 lumens. But it does cost $70, which might be more than you want to pay. They also make an XP-G2 drop-in for $40. This drop-in only produces 300 lumens. But even 300 lumens will seem like the sun compared to the 60-70 lumens you're getting from your incandescent Mag. In any case, either of these are good choices if you are sentimental about your 4D Mag.


----------



## rolling (Nov 22, 2013)

Jetbeam BC-40 and Surefire U2


----------



## Lucky Jim (Nov 22, 2013)

Maglite 2D with xcape cap glass breaker tailcap, Terralux LED drop-in and Borofloat glass lens. Sits in the door pocket ready for action. Great bit of kit.


----------



## RoBeacon (Nov 30, 2013)

Depending on the day Preon p2, Jetbeam RRT01, Quark mini neutral, or quark turbo. I carry the Preon the most as it gets in the way the least. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twl (Nov 30, 2013)

Malkoff Wildcat with MD3 body, and a pair of AW18500 li-ion batteries. Car charger for the batteries, and a multi-meter in the storage compartment.


----------



## Treeguy (Nov 30, 2013)

My Surefire 6P with fresh batteries is now the car light.


----------



## psychbeat (Nov 30, 2013)

Living in the city, break-ins are common. 
I try not to keep anything too exotic in my car. 
I've got a cheap little PA-light that has a neutral XPE with smooth reflector & one 16340 + a spare primary CR123. 

I park my tour van in a safer neighborhood so it gets a 2X18650 Fivemega p60 host w an overdriven XML2 SMO module. 

I suppose u could use that one as a weapon but I'd rather just hand over my iPhone & brick it later than smash someone hahha
And I don't really get road-rage either 

...tho there is an old chefs knife and tools under the seat I suppose. ...

It doesn't get too hot here to bother the Li-Ions and I'm not too worried about keeping them in the car.


----------



## JohnnyBravo (Dec 1, 2013)

A Mini Maglite LED 2AA (77 lumens) that I bought on clearance from Target earlier in the year. $6.19, and I have Energizer Ultimate Lithiums in it; to not worry about leakage nor years of storage...


----------



## BenChiew (Dec 1, 2013)

A Malkoff MD2 with M61 and primary.


----------



## Poppy (Dec 26, 2013)

while searching New York State laws, I came across this:


17. Every omnibus having a seating capacity of more than ten passengers, every truck having a maximum gross weight in excess of twelve thousand pounds and every combination of tractor and trailer operated upon a public highway shall carry emergency lighting equipment ready at all times for immediate use. The equipment of the vehicle or combination of vehicles may consist of flares of the type used by 
railroads, flaring candles, torches, lanterns or red emergency reflectors provided it is adequate to provide a warning light in all kinds of weather both in front of and in the rear of the vehicle for at least eight hours. No red emergency reflector shall be deemed adequate within the meaning of this subdivision unless it is of a size and type approved by the commissioner, and conforms to minimum specifications established by him, which minimum shall not be less than the minimum established by the interstate commerce commission for buses and trucks in interstate commerce. When any such vehicle or a combination of vehicles, except an omnibus which stops for the purpose of taking on or discharging passengers, is parked or left standing on a public highway except within a city or incorporated village, during the period from one-half hour after sunset to one-half hour before sunrise, the operator of such vehicle or combination of vehicles shall cause at least one light, or reflector or lighted flare to be placed on the highway in front of such vehicle or combination of vehicles, and at least one light, reflector or lighted flare on the highway in the rear of such vehicle or combination of vehicles at a distance of approximately one hundred feet in the front of and at the rear of such vehicle or combination of vehicles, provided that if such vehicle is parked or left standing within three hundred feet of a curve, crest of hill, or other obstruction, the flare, candle, torch, lantern, or reflector in that direction shall be so placed as to afford ample warning to other highway users but in no case less than approximately one hundred feet or more than approximately three hundred feet from the stopped vehicle.


----------



## coloradogps (Dec 26, 2013)

Surefire E1B


----------



## rje58 (Dec 26, 2013)

Solarforce L2.


----------



## ariep (Dec 27, 2013)

Klarus P2A and Costco Techlite (200 lumen version)


----------



## CounterAttack (Dec 28, 2013)

Very Nice! But is the top padded?


----------



## chazz (Dec 28, 2013)

I like the idea of having at least 1 headlight and 1 flashlight, good enough quality that you can trust them, but unless you have lots of extra money seems silly to have anything real expensive sitting around to hardly ever use. If you use them a lot then that might change.

I have a Princeton Tec headlight in the trunk, and a Fenix E21 light for glovebox, also a Fenix LD01 in center console. 

I think I may add a Rayovac Indestructable 2xAA light at some point, seems to be pretty decent 'beater light' and the price is right. 

Of course I usually have one or two EDC lights, plus if going any distance I have a couple lights in a small backpack with other misc useful stuff.


----------



## Slashman (Dec 28, 2013)

Glove box:
Fenix PD10 with 2 spare batteries

Boot:
In GHB I've got a EagleTac P20C2 mkii with XML drop in and a further 2 spare batteries


----------



## Hallis (Dec 28, 2013)

I'm embaressed to say that my car EDC is an old Nuwai Q3. Although I think i'm going to replace that with a Rayovac Indestructable 2D for the vastly increased runtime and to be able to use primary D cells which I can store for a long time outside of the light in the car.


----------



## fireftr27 (Dec 28, 2013)

Just an old school 3D mag light. Looking at an led replacement for the flashlight.


----------



## EDCinDET (Dec 28, 2013)

Nice thread. What are the best type of batteries to store in extreme temperatures? I need to get a light for the vehicle in case of emergency.


----------



## välineurheilija (Dec 28, 2013)

EDCinDET said:


> Nice thread. What are the best type of batteries to store in extreme temperatures? I need to get a light for the vehicle in case of emergency.


Lithium primaries AA or CR123A but dont store them in direct sunlight


----------



## Lightwriter (Dec 28, 2013)

I have a claimed 80-lumen 3xAAA "tactical" LED light from Home Depot. It came in a 2-pack on sale for $7.99 I think.


----------



## Bucur (Dec 29, 2013)

Most of my emergency scenarios involve my car and my car is within easy reach in most other emergency scenarios. Therefore, my car EDC is actually my main emergency flashlight (which I also use in non-emergency situations) in addition to being my most expensive flashlight: Nitecore TM26. I also keep matched CR123 back-up cells in my car. 

Since electric cars are using Li-Ion batteries, how bad can it be to keep Li-Ion powered flashlights in cars? As far as I know, Tesla Motors are using battery packs consisting of thousands of individual 18650 Li-Co cells, just like the ones commonly used in flashlights, right? Sure, the interior of a car can get very hot due to the windows but I believe that it is possible to safeguard the flashlight so that its batteries are not subject to significantly more heat than the batteries of an electric car. 

For me, the prospect of my car EDC flashlight being stolen is more of a concern than its 18650’s being subject to more heat than the battery pack of an electric car. On the other hand, I am lucky that I don’t have to park my car under the sun often and/or for very long periods of time. This also reduces the risk of theft.


----------



## mhpreston (Feb 18, 2014)

Sigh - in my case just stupidity! I must have left my doors unlocked and managed to lose my fav head torch, sunglasses and a nearly new Leatherman multitool. I've posted about looking for replacements in another thread.


----------



## tonkem (Feb 18, 2014)

Glove box: Elzetta Bravo with AVS head
Other glove box: Surefire E1L new higher output model

Wife's car: Surefire Fury 2 mode and surefire E1L, older lower output model


----------



## Dingle1911 (Feb 18, 2014)

I have a Surefire 9P host with Malkoff M91 and primary batteries and a Malkoff MD2 with M61 also with primaries.


----------



## XplaneR1E2 (Feb 18, 2014)

Nitecore P12 in pocket, and a Fenix PD 32UE on my tool belt.


----------



## Jash (Feb 19, 2014)

Fenix TK60 next to drivers seat powered by eneloops. LD20 in gear bag powered by eneloops and an AD201 traffic wand sitting in the next tool holder in said gear bag.


----------



## Jash (Feb 19, 2014)

EDCinDET said:


> Nice thread. What are the best type of batteries to store in extreme temperatures? I need to get a light for the vehicle in case of emergency.



Lithium primaries have an extreme range of temperatures they'll survive, -40 to 60 degrees C. At least that's what the blister pack says. I've read they'll actually work in more extreme temperatures, but none that I'd survive.


----------



## sunny_nites (Feb 19, 2014)

I have two old school halogen, lead acid spotlights and a very basic and hefty 4 D cell single stage light still sporting a Cree XR-E.


----------



## Stockhouse13 (Feb 19, 2014)

A Eagtac D25C Ti Clicky- with a Eagtac 16340. Superb little light. No complaints.


----------



## greatscoot (Feb 19, 2014)

I have a 3D M*g in my car and then whatever I carry with me (Z2 in my backpack and Tana Triple in my pocket). If I am going out and don't have my backpack I usually grab my hounddog in addition to my EDC light.

I recently picked up a couple of used Leatherman S3's and after reading this thread one will go in each car permanently.


----------



## mbw_151 (Feb 19, 2014)

165 posts and only 3 mention a headlamp. Lots of folks must like the taste of anodized aluminum. The light I use most in the car is a Zebra H30w. Yes there are handhelds. There's a Quark 123 for the low and the strobe. There's a 6P/M61 for long distance spotting and as spares carrier for the Quark and the Zebra. But for usability, it's a headlamp. Try this. Put one tire chain on in the dark with a handheld and one with a headlamp. Perceptions will change.


----------



## psychbeat (Feb 20, 2014)

^^ 
Totally agree!
I've got a clip to hold my mini123 or 123PAlight on a trucker hat I keep under the seat. 
I've been using my h501w @work since loaning out my other two HLs  
Otherwise, it's spent time in the glovebox or hidden up under the passenger seat. 
The clip for the quark I made out of a piece of metal hanger. 
Works GREAT.

Still don't like keeping anything too nice in my car or van since I live in the city. 

I've swapped the hiCRI mini123 in over my Fivemega 2x18650 p60.


----------



## Charles L. (Feb 20, 2014)

Good point about the headlamp. I have one on order -- might have to get a few more  Right now I have 2010-vintage lights that can accept CR123's: a Jetbeam RRT-0 and a Nitecore Extreme. They're in the cars because they are a bit long in the tooth so don't get much every-day use, and because of the stability of CR123's. Also because they are single-battery lights.

Bucur, I thought the same thing about the Tesla. How much do we really have to worry about li-ions in various outdoor temperature settings? I worry more about poor chargers, unprotected cells, and 2x set-ups than about temperature.


----------



## twl (Feb 20, 2014)

My car EDC is a Malkoff Wildcat V2 with an MD3 body and a pair of AW 18500.


----------



## skillet (Feb 20, 2014)

2C Mag loaded with 3-CR123's and Malkoff 4-6Cell Dropin, installed under the dash using Maglite mounts.


----------



## Grizzman (Feb 20, 2014)

I keep a yellow Surefire G2 with a Malkoff M61 driven by CR123s in my car. The truck has a Solarforce L2P with a Malkoff M61 driven by CR123s. I keep a ZebraLight H502D headlamp in my daypack, which is with me most of the time.


----------



## grfd702 (Feb 20, 2014)

Besides my EDC lights, (currently a monsterflashlight Pro Tango U2 EX (I know, don't ask....) and a FourSevens MiniX123) I have the Defiant 650lm from Home Depot. It's stupid bright and throws a mile. Plus, it's cheap and I'm not worried about it being subjected to temperature changes in the vehicle.


----------



## Bucur (Feb 20, 2014)

Charles L. said:


> Bucur, I thought the same thing about the Tesla. How much do we really have to worry about li-ions in various outdoor temperature settings? I worry more about poor chargers, unprotected cells, and 2x set-ups than about temperature.



Thanks for touching on the subject. I have a feeling that the 18650's in my car EDC flashlight do not suffer from temperature peaks as much as a Tesla car's 18650's do. I am more concerned about keeping them fully charged. I used to keep 3400 mAh batteries at 4.0V for reduced stress. This still provides an impressive runtime for an emergency situation. My new method is to alternate between two sets of 18650's. One set rests at home at 3.6V for a month or so while the fully charged set keeps guard in the car EDC. This ensures even longer runtimes in case of an emergency. I wouldn't recommend this method to electric car owners, though!


----------



## dss_777 (Feb 20, 2014)

Grizzman said:


> I keep a yellow Surefire G2 with a Malkoff M61 driven by CR123s in my car.
> 
> ...



My choice as well, except it's a yellow G2L with M61L (or LL) dropin. :thumbsup:

While I would agree that it's not as convenient as a headlamp, the Nitrolon body is much preferred to a metal body light since it's easier to hold between your teeth while changing a tire. 

Don't ask me how I know that. 

As for Tesla, I'm guessing they're holding their breath waiting for the NHTSA to decide if they'll force a recall all those big, flaming bombs, er, I mean cars and batteries. If they do, we'll see a multi-billion dollar company go up in flames...


----------



## Grizzman (Feb 20, 2014)

I was wrong.....my lights (and drop-ins) tend to move around a lot.

Car - G2 with Malkoff XP-G M61L. 
Truck - Surefire E2D LED Defender, with F04 difusser 

The G2 body came from eBay, and was from a G2D Fire Rescue light that was parted out. It's got a black HA McClicky'd Z41 and UCL, black SS bezel'd Z44 from an Oveready 9P.

I found the Solarforce host in a gun case with an M60 in it. I wonder where my M61LL is hiding at the moment. 


I plan to get another G2 body for the truck, though not sure about the color. I also like that the Nitrolon bodies don't feel as cold when it's well below freezing.


----------



## pparmenter (Feb 21, 2014)

streamlight strion xenon in the console with charger. new version magcharger the rear on a charger and a 6 cell mag with tle300 terralux drop in. and usually my e2d defender and a2 aviator in the glove box


----------



## Snareman (Feb 21, 2014)

Top few are a Fenix PD20 and HDS 200 rotary.


----------



## XplaneR1E2 (Feb 22, 2014)

OH car EDC! I thought it was just EDC. In that case fenix Tk22.


----------



## blah9 (Feb 22, 2014)

I keep a Fenix E21 in my wife's car with a full set of spare lithium AA's. My Jeep has an old Maglite with an LED dropin along with spare lithium AA's as well. For the Jeep I just have something in case all the other lights we have fail, because normally I have a Fenix PD32UE and an LD01 on my person at all times. In addition, whenever I go most places in the dark I bring my backpack containing a TK75, an Armytek Wizard Pro headlamp, and 7 spare 18650 batteries (along with batteries inside all the aforementioned lights).

The basic thinking is that my wife should have a decent car light because she only carries an LD01 on her person, but in the Jeep it doesn't matter as much because she hardly ever drives it and when she does I'm usually with her and have plenty of other lights. In a pinch the Maglite and her LD01 could be enough anyway.


----------



## Larry from Bend (Feb 26, 2014)

I got a deal on TerraLux 300s and put one in each vehicle. I still carry a AAA Arc in my pocket.


----------



## GTRmiami (Feb 26, 2014)

Until two weeks ago I had one of those Costco Lumenmaster 150 lumen 3xaaa lights. Then two weeks or so ago I went to use it and found that the batteries had leaked and ruined the light. So I went to Costco and bought a pack of the current version of the light which is now branded as Duracell and rated at 250 lumens. Let's see how long till the batteries leak in this one....


----------



## Chenery88 (Feb 27, 2014)

Nothing exciting...a Dereelight CL1H...it is 18650... But very solid and simple ...also a AA Maglite as redundant elsewhere..


----------



## HighlanderNorth (Feb 27, 2014)

Same as my non-car EDC light. I use my multi-EDC Zebralight SC52. Its just always in my pocket, which makes it just as convenient to grab as a light I might stow in my full size truck's unbelievably tiny glove compartment.


----------



## nerrad (Feb 27, 2014)

3 D Purple Maglite (my old lady's) with a Terralux LED, Solarforce Skyline II, some old plug into cigarette lighter spotlight and a Coleman Head lamp in the glove box.


----------



## mhpreston (Mar 8, 2014)

Sheesh - take care guys! In the space of four weeks I have lost a Leatherman; Bolle Sunglasses and head torch from my glovebox and centre console through theft. Twice!! My new replacement stuff went yesterday I think. First time I thought it was just me forgetting to lock my car - this time I reckon someone has a way of defeating the keyless entry. Must be kids though - otherwise the car would go too??


----------



## MBentz (Mar 8, 2014)

I have a five year old Eagletac T20C2 stashed away in the glovebox. If I need my hands I have a headlamp in my EDC pack, but the T20C2 never leaves the car.


----------



## Moka (Mar 9, 2014)

Got a Milky SF L1 in the glovebox... Usually carrying more, so that's all I really need...


----------



## Kilroytheknifesnob (Apr 20, 2014)

I have an LED AA maglite with energizer lithiums (supposedly won't leak) in the glovebox. My nice lights are usually in my pocket, I don't care if I lose the maglite to theft.

I'm working on a project to mount a LED-modded, orange-cerakoted 4D Maglite to the roof of my trunk. (where it'd be harder to see with an open trunk, and accessible from the passenger cabin.) Flashlight, signaling device, and impact weapon all in one.


----------



## LedTed (Apr 20, 2014)

I recently upgraded to a ThruNite T10S due to: brighter emitter, diffuser cone, longer run times, and SS body.


----------



## chnzwh (Apr 21, 2014)

Surefire 6P with KX4 head in both cars. Moderate throw and decent spill plus good balance between brightness and runtime for a car light.


----------



## kbuzbee (Apr 21, 2014)

Fenix PD30. Old enough that it wouldn't kill me if it vanished but a perfectly serviceable backup to my pocket and keychain lights if need be.

Ken


----------



## Grizzman (Apr 21, 2014)

The automobile lights changed again.

The car has a stock yellow G2D Fire Rescue and a modded Z2 with Malkoff M61.

The truck has a yellow G2 with black HA Oveready smoothie bezel and McClicky'd black HA Z44. It's also got a Malkoff neutral Hound Dog (which I need to switch to primaries) on an MD3. There's currently a Coast HP7 in the tool box.


----------



## lunas (Apr 21, 2014)

a 2c maglight w/3-4 cell mag light upgrade about 100lm

2 ton floor jack
large tool chest with 
a can of wd40 
socket set
2ft breaker bar with lugnut sized socket on it
large can of fix flat

on my key chain i have a large loop of paracord 
a small key knife
a thrunite ti2


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Apr 21, 2014)

lunas said:


> 2 ton floor jack
> large tool chest with
> a can of wd40
> socket set
> ...



Let's keep the EDC's lighting related.

Bill


----------



## LanthanumK (Apr 21, 2014)

When I was doing night-time pizza delivery, I used a Weiita Sparker F1655. I got it for free (with 2 unlabeled 18650 batteries and charger) as part of a federal grant for Citizen Corps CERT training in the US. It is a zoomable model that outputs about 250 lumens on max with 18650 (far from the rated 600 lumens). Mode memory was annoying as you had to cycle through all the blinky modes before shutting it off for it to turn on in high. The LED module itself is removable, but the XML lamp itself is wobbly in the module and does not appear to be heatsinked properly, so I only use it for short run periods. It has been relegated back to the CERT pack after I quit the job.

And I also have a "Peak Performance" 5 MILLION CANDLEPOWER spotlight that I got for $10. It is a Pb-acid rechargeable model with a 5V 55W bulb and 2 3mm LED backup light. It is advertised as 600 lumens, but outputs similar to my SureFire G2X Pro 320 lumen, though with a very blotchy beam. It is clumsy to use with one hand but it is still useful at times. 25 minute runtime is deplorable.


----------



## vicv (Apr 22, 2014)

Solarforce l2p with 2x18350 and dx 7.4v 15 Watt LA


----------



## Poppy (Apr 22, 2014)

Since I last posted in this thread, I added a SolarForce host with an 8 inch RED traffic diffuser cone that I carry in a vinyl garbage bag clipped to my ashtray for instant access. The diffuser is like a holster that the handle slides into. I also added a Miller ML-102 Universal USB Smart Charger. It's only about $6 and can charge a single 18650 from the car's cigar lighter socket or power outlet (with a USB adapter) or it can act as a battery pack that outputs 5 volts to charge phones, or whatever.


----------



## psychbeat (Apr 22, 2014)

^^^yah I need another ML102 to live under the seat in my van. 
My other one keeps my feeble iPhone5 running. 

A mini charger is a GREAT EDC item for the car & is light related so VERY relevant in this thread. 

Say u need to hike out a long distance from yer vehicle to get to cell coverage. 
Having a mobile power source that also can run off the cell in yer lights could be a life saver.

L2Ps with a neutral tint or hiCRI medium power drop make for a good car EDC IMHO 
Still a bit $$ if break-ins are common in your area....


----------



## Poppy (Apr 22, 2014)

mhpreston said:


> Hi CPFs - all these EDC posts got me thinking about my car. I carry my Nitecore SRT 7 in the glove compartment, but with some longer winter drives planned for later this year, I noticed this item being sold by a well known roadside recovery organisation here in the UK. I like the concept for what is probably the highest risk activity I do nowadays. Any thoughts? Have you used one or is there anything better on the market?





psychbeat said:


> ^^^yah I need another ML102 to live under the seat in my van.
> My other one keeps my feeble iPhone5 running.
> 
> A mini charger is a GREAT EDC item for the car & is light related so VERY relevant in this thread.



I reposted the original post of this thread.
This thread has gone off topic from the first response.
The question was about road side flares and warning devices, not EDC flashlights as the title would suggest.

Yes... I agree with you that something like the ML102 is a great tool to have and should be in any car that has an 18650 in it.

I had a couple of similar battery packs that my kids used when traveling, before airports had ample A/C outlets for people to charge their cell phones, computers etc.


----------



## Poppy (Apr 22, 2014)

mhpreston said:


> Sheesh - take care guys! In the space of four weeks I have lost a Leatherman; Bolle Sunglasses and head torch from my glovebox and centre console through theft. Twice!! My new replacement stuff went yesterday I think. First time I thought it was just me forgetting to lock my car - this time I reckon someone has a way of defeating the keyless entry. Must be kids though - otherwise the car would go too??



Oh boy... I am sorry to hear of your losses. Can you pull the fuse to the keyless entry? IF so will that adversely affect any other necessary components of the car?


----------



## Ishango (Apr 22, 2014)

I recently updated my car EDC after reading this topic and some other topics on being prepared. I now carry an Olight M20 (for throw), Olight T10 and Fenix E20 in the car. All three are older but very capable LED lights. The M20 was added because a while ago the dog of one of my family members was lost in a huge unlit area. I was driving in the area by chance and got called to help look for the dog. I did have my EDC lights with me, but not a good thrower at that exact moment.


----------



## bondr006 (Apr 22, 2014)

An Arc AAA and 3D Cree led Mag.


----------



## iluvmycam (Apr 26, 2014)

Surefire LX2 Lumamax in all 3 of them + RV


----------



## Iron Duke (Apr 27, 2014)

I can't get passed the "it's the most high risk thing I do."


----------



## kbuzbee (Apr 27, 2014)

Iron Duke said:


> I can't get passed the "it's the most high risk thing I do."



Why is that? If I correctly understand the OP, I would agree. Driving a car is very dangerous and, in our circumstance (retired) it's easily the most dangerous thing we do.

Ken


----------



## groutboy_1 (Apr 27, 2014)

Home Depot Defiant (Deep-Deep) throw reflector head 490lm 3c Led flashlight. Decent throw, and side spill. Looks like a sci-fi MACE....plus, EDC lights. .... Usually a M22 Warrior, Tk11 r2, Jetbeam bc10, a few batteryjunction keychain led lights...May a Wal-Mart Bayco 4x 6 5mm led illuminator. Plus, Led warning flares, and/or emergency LED flashers....


----------



## Poppy (Apr 27, 2014)

groutboy_1 said:


> Home Depot Defiant (Deep-Deep) throw reflector head 490lm 3c Led flashlight. Decent throw, and side spill. Looks like a sci-fi MACE....plus, EDC lights. .... Usually a M22 Warrior, Tk11 r2, Jetbeam bc10, a few batteryjunction keychain led lights...May a Wal-Mart Bayco 4x 6 5mm led illuminator. Plus, * Led warning flares, and/or emergency LED flashers*....



Which brand of Led warning flares, and/or emergency LED flashers do you carry in your car?
Was there a particular reason for carrying that brand or style?


----------



## Iron Duke (Apr 27, 2014)

Fenix PD35


----------



## groutboy_1 (Apr 27, 2014)

Poppy said:


> Which brand of Led warning flares, and/or emergency LED flashers do you carry in your car?
> Was there a particular reason for carrying that brand or style?



Hello, No particular brand ... I had received a bunch of various led signal lights, E flares , etc....From various relatives from about every 3-4 years during Xmas...Road care gadgets, life hammers, first aid kits , AAA membership, jumper cables, 12v corded/cordless impact wrench for tire lugs!, etc...The Led flashlights are my department!


----------



## Wayneinator (Apr 29, 2014)

My EDC now is thus Fenix PD35. For years it was my Surefire E2D LED Defender. I needed more options. The Defender stays in my pack or duty bag. Never far away. I also carry a Streamlight Pro stylus.


----------



## ven (Apr 30, 2014)

Glove box sc03 with a 123 in it


----------



## jso902 (Apr 30, 2014)

I think the purpose of any car edc is just to highlight how to make your self visible to others. A red blinker may or may not be useful. 
A neon vest , phone charger, water, flashlight and a blanket is what I keep in the car. 
However, I don't carry water during the summer seasons because of the heat.


----------



## ven (Apr 30, 2014)

In UK pretty much every area is covered by cctv so by the time you ring emergency services they know your on hard shoulder.Hazard lights are used if broke down,i use my light just in case i need it if/when about and can get hands on a light easy.Always have a light on keys too.

Some countries (france) require vest,triangle and even a breathalyser as standard in car.............


----------



## Poppy (Apr 30, 2014)

jso902 said:


> I think the purpose of any car edc is just to highlight how to make your self visible to others. A red blinker may or may not be useful.
> A neon vest , phone charger, water, flashlight and a blanket is what I keep in the car.
> However, I don't carry water during the summer seasons because of the heat.



I carry water in my car trunk all year. It's better in winter when its cold, and can be heated/melted on the dashboard (in defrost), but if kept in the trunk in the summer it doesn't get too plastically tasting. In worst case it can be used to cool oneself if stuck in the heat.


----------



## jso902 (Apr 30, 2014)

Good point...


----------



## groutboy_1 (Apr 30, 2014)

ven said:


> Glove box sc03 with a 123 in it



@Ven, Holy mackerel, that's a big flashlight! That must have an "atomic fuel cell" ! Oops, my mistake...You said it does 123's...20 Mpix photo overshadowed my low smartphone display...LOL...And I thought this was some kind of " New photonic car cannon! " Capable of mow down large patches of woodlands with a single beam pass! Forever illuminated--with residual radiation...I guess not-darn it.....


----------



## ven (Apr 30, 2014)

:laughing: next to the d25cvn which is very small


----------



## Poppy (Apr 30, 2014)

Poppy said:


> I carry water in my car trunk all year. It's better in winter when its cold, and can be heated/melted on the dashboard (in defrost), but if kept in the trunk in the summer it doesn't get too plastically tasting. In worst case it can be used to cool oneself if stuck in the heat.



Actually in the summer, I usually throw a few bottles of water in the freezer so that they freeze. Often I'll grab a frozen one, and a couple that I have in the fridge, and put them in an insulated bag. The frozen one keeps the others refreshingly cold, and if long enough the frozen one will thaw and be another bottle of ice cold water.


----------



## unattended (May 6, 2014)

fenix l2d with orange wand is always in the car (loaded with eneloops)

and of course those i edc, at the moment: zebra h51 red, eagletac d25a ti and a jetbeam rrt-0


----------



## BloodLust (Jun 3, 2014)

Just beater and old lights.

Maglite Minimag AA LED - I can use this in candle mode when changing a flat or working under the car.
Black Diamond NightRay headlamp - My old camping headlamp for when I need my hands free.
Eveready wand light in red. - I can use this as an emergency flasher or marker.


----------



## lightmyfire13 (Jun 3, 2014)

El cheapo sipik 68. ......


----------



## Alnamvet68 (Jun 3, 2014)

A 25 year old 6 C cell Maglite...it is more than just a flashlight.


----------



## ronniepudding (Jun 3, 2014)

Home Depot Defiant Armormax 3D with 4 spare cells, Petzl Tikka headlamp, maglite xl50


----------



## groutboy_1 (Jun 4, 2014)

Currently: 
1.) 1 safety vest.
2.) LED SIGNAL Flashers.
3.) Home Depot Armormax 3c 490Lm long throw deep reflector flashlight. 
4.) Fenix tk11 r2
5.) 120Lm covert operations 5watt LuxV by laser devices.


----------



## Rifter (Jun 5, 2014)

Innova x5


----------



## bnemmie (Jun 5, 2014)

Two beat up Mags. One 2D with a Niteize Drop in so it will run forever and one latest gen 2D for brightness. I've used them to hammer on things, chock wheels when changing tires, used them as a prying tool and my favorite application: as an impromptu jack stand for my car trailer lol.


----------



## PierceTheNight (Jun 5, 2014)

In my glovebox, I have a Maglite Mini LED Pro with 2 EA91. Duracell NiMH are nearby if extended use is necessary. The lack of low modes can be annoying but it can work well tailstanding in the head.


----------



## Oztorchfreak (Jun 5, 2014)

Zebralight SC600 XM-L2 in my console.

In my drivers side door can pocket is a Skyray King 7 x XM-L2 with 5 modes for the big stuff!!

In case they both fail, in my glove box I have a 3 x D Cell LED Maglite which is good for protection and other various uses.



*CHEERS*


----------



## Lord Flashlight (Jun 25, 2014)

My new car glovebox edc is my old *Fenix E11* set to low mode with a lithium battery.


----------



## mhpreston (Jun 29, 2014)

groutboy_1 said:


> Currently:
> 1.) 1 safety vest.
> 2.) LED SIGNAL Flashers.
> 3.) Home Depot Armormax 3c 490Lm long throw deep reflector flashlight.
> ...



Curious to know what sort of LED flashers did you settle on?


----------



## groutboy_1 (Jul 1, 2014)

I don't quite remember the packaging, but I believe they were some kind of AAA sponsored RED LED magnetically attached flare alternative...


----------



## Poppy (Jul 1, 2014)

Poppy said:


> Which brand of Led warning flares, and/or emergency LED flashers do you carry in your car?
> Was there a particular reason for carrying that brand or style?





groutboy_1 said:


> Hello, No particular brand ... I had received a bunch of various led signal lights, E flares , etc....From various relatives from about every 3-4 years during Xmas...Road care gadgets, life hammers, first aid kits , AAA membership, jumper cables, 12v corded/cordless impact wrench for tire lugs!, etc...The Led flashlights are my department!



lol... mhpreston, this was his answer back in April 

I am still surprised that so few members carry in their cars, traffic wands or led warning flares.


----------



## markr6 (Jul 2, 2014)

Poppy said:


> I am still surprised that so few members carry in their cars, traffic wands or led warning flares.



I'm looking into getting some flares. Some people mention using a strobe mode on a torch which I think is absolutely the wrong thing to do. The last thing I want is 4000lbs of metal and glass hurtling towards me at 70mph with the driver blinded/disoriented/distracted/mesmerized by the mini dance party going on at the side of the road. People are used to seeing an amber or red blinking light on the side of the road, and that's what I want to try and stay with.

The FlareAlert LED Beacon Pro Road Flare, about $17 on Amazon looks good to me. I want to stay with AA cells. Non-pro model is $13. Maybe I'll pick up two of them. But price really get's up there with a total of 8AA L91s.


----------



## hcd615 (Jul 2, 2014)

SF LX2 LumaMax in all my cars


----------



## Poppy (Jul 2, 2014)

markr6 said:


> I'm looking into getting some flares. *Some people mention using a strobe mode on a torch which I think is absolutely the wrong thing to do*. The last thing I want is 4000lbs of metal and glass hurtling towards me at 70mph with the driver *blinded/disoriented/distracted/mesmerized *by the mini dance party going on at the side of the road. People are used to seeing an amber or red blinking light on the side of the road, and that's what I want to try and stay with.
> 
> The FlareAlert LED Beacon Pro Road Flare, about $17 on Amazon looks good to me. I want to stay with AA cells. Non-pro model is $13. Maybe I'll pick up two of them. But price really get's up there with a total of 8AA L91s.



markr6,
You make a LOT of SENSE!!!

On the first page of this thread I posted...


> According to this US Federal study, lights that are raised above the ground are significantly better than those that are at ground level.
> https://www.ncjrs.gov/pdffiles1/nij/grants/224277.pdf
> 
> They compared a number of LED safety lights to each other and to chemical road flares.



Those flareAlert pucks are designed to lie on the ground. And according to the linked study above, a slight rise in the road may make similar lights invisible. It is good to get them elevated a bit, 8 inches makes a significant difference. Funny how one often sees pictures of them or others attached magnetically to the trunk of a car  duh that's what the car's flashers are for :shakehead:

I don't recall if it was in that government study, of if I read it elsewhere, but if one is to use multiple blinking lights, they should be connected to each other (either by wire, or wirelessly) so that they are synchronized that they all blink together, OR in a pattern that gives direction, ) like blink...blink...blink in a series, to the left, or right. Lights that are just randomly set to blink, may actually direct the oncoming vehicle in the wrong direction!

Regarding.. *blinded/disoriented/distracted/mesmerized* drivers, I don't know how much credence there is to the legal argument about the "moth effect" but it is pretty much the standard legal defense when a driver crashes into a Police/emergency vehicle with its lights flashing. They claim that people are "drawn to the lights like a moth is drawn to a light" personally I think that is nonsense, but rather people are *blinded by the lights* and are more afraid to have a head on collision with oncoming traffic.


----------



## NutSAK (Jul 2, 2014)

Poppy said:


> Those flareAlert pucks are designed to lie on the ground.



If they were designed to lie on the ground, why do they have a magnetic base? That characteristic of the design would not seem to support your statement.


----------



## markr6 (Jul 2, 2014)

NutSAK said:


> If they were designed to lie on the ground, why do they have a magnetic base? That characteristic of the design would not seem to support your statement.



Probably just another feature/sell point for the marketing guys. Ground, stand, car, etc. I think a good use for on the car would be if the lighting somehow became disabled or a dead battery. Then a couple more on the gound 50, 100+ yards back would give drivers advance notice.


----------



## NutSAK (Jul 2, 2014)

markr6 said:


> Probably just another feature/sell point for the marketing guys.



That's quite an assumption. The design team had no intention of any customers using the product on the back of a vehicle, only the ground. The marketing team comes along and says, "hey, if we add a magnetic feature, that would give us another selling point."

You guys must have much more insight to the original design intention of the product than I do.


----------



## markr6 (Jul 2, 2014)

NutSAK said:


> That's quite an assumption. The design team had no intention of any customers using the product on the back of a vehicle, only the ground. The marketing team comes along and says, "hey, if we add a magnetic feature, that would give us another selling point."
> 
> You guys must have much more insight to the original design intention of the product than I do.



Like you said, just assumptions  But their literature does show both ground and on the back of a car. I mean, I have a cheap tradeshow giveaway torch in my glovebox that runs on 2AA. But it's about 1.5" wide and had a flashing red light. It also has a magnetic base, so you could also use it in the same manner if your car breaks down. Or you can reach out the window and put it on your roof to play cop and get arrested!


----------



## Aussie2014 (Jul 8, 2014)

Back on topic - Led Lenser P17 for me.


----------



## Poppy (Jul 8, 2014)

Aussie2014 said:


> Back on topic - Led Lenser P17 for me.



Aussie,
Please read the original post, and you'll find that most of this thread has been off topic, including your post.

The real topic of the thread is about LED roadside flares. It has been miss-titled from the outset, and most posters simply responded to the title, or the previous off topic post.




NutSAK said:


> That's quite an assumption. The design team had no intention of any customers using the product on the back of a vehicle, only the ground. The marketing team comes along and says, "hey, if we add a magnetic feature, that would give us another selling point."
> 
> You guys must have much more insight to the original design intention of the product than I do.



@NutSAK,
I don't know WHY you are arguing the point.

A quick search came up with this info from the Grainger site:



> LED Road Flare Kit, LED Color Red, Shell Color Red, Number of LEDs 1, Flashes per Minute 120, Power Source AA Battery (not included), Lens Material Polycarbonate, Shell Material Polycarbonate, Diameter 3-3/4 In., Length 3-3/4 In., Height 6 In., Operating Life 20 hr. Steady, 60 hr. Flash, Special Features Magnetic Base, No Tool Required for Battery Change, 360 Degrees Visibility, *Crush Resistant - Can Withstand Being Run Over By A 20,000 lb. Vehicle,* Weather Resistant, Can Be Used In Rain or Snow



Certainly they didn't test it by placing it on the trunk of a car, and running the trunk over with a truck!


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Jul 8, 2014)

PM to OP re direction of his thread.

Bill


----------



## Poppy (Jul 8, 2014)

Bullzeyebill said:


> PM to OP re direction of his thread.
> 
> Bill



lol... Bill is this a note to yourself? OR a note to us that we should PM the OP?

 

Just call me confused 
Poppy


----------



## TweakMDS (Jul 9, 2014)

Confusion is often key to getting attention.

Eitherway, my next car EDC light will be the ArmyTek Predator Pro, and (if it fits) a Nitecore NWT40 traffic cone. If it doesn't fit, some gaffers tape might help out ^^

It was a long battle between the Predator and Nitecore P25, I might eventually end up getting both, but for now the Predator won it with more throw, much better looks and a better shape to hold. Just a great looking light that I'll happily "borrow" from my car all the time to take on night photography trips.


----------



## kj2 (Jul 9, 2014)

TweakMDS said:


> Confusion is often key to getting attention.
> 
> Eitherway, my next car EDC light will be the ArmyTek Predator Pro, and (if it fits) a Nitecore NWT40 traffic cone. If it doesn't fit, some gaffers tape might help out ^^


Woow.. Wait a minute. Think I can help you out here. I've the Predator Pro and the Nitecore Traffic cone. Will check if it fits 

edit; it fits, but won't stay on. It sticks a bit right under the bezel. So maybe some tape will help


----------



## Norm (Jul 9, 2014)

Bullzeyebill said:


> PM *SENT* to OP notifying re direction of his thread.
> 
> Bill





Poppy said:


> lol... Bill is this a note to yourself? OR a note to us that we should PM the OP?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm sure the above added in bold red is what Bill intend to.

Norm


----------



## TweakMDS (Jul 9, 2014)

kj2 said:


> Woow.. Wait a minute. Think I can help you out here. I've the Predator Pro and the Nitecore Traffic cone. Will check if it fits
> 
> edit; it fits, but won't stay on. It sticks a bit right under the bezel. So maybe some tape will help



Thanks! I think the Predator's bezel is like 0.5mm slimmer than the Nitecore's 40mm bezels, so I was worried it'd be loose. On the bright side: fitting but falling off is much easier to fix than not fitting at all, although a perfect fit would be preferable. 
Any chance you also have an Olight diffuser to see if that fits? If I'm not mistaken those are also 40mm bezel.


----------



## kj2 (Jul 9, 2014)

TweakMDS said:


> Thanks! I think the Predator's bezel is like 0.5mm slimmer than the Nitecore's 40mm bezels, so I was worried it'd be loose. On the bright side: fitting but falling off is much easier to fix than not fitting at all, although a perfect fit would be preferable.
> Any chance you also have an Olight diffuser to see if that fits? If I'm not mistaken those are also 40mm bezel.



Got a Olight traffic wand 
Ordered the Olight diffuser wand yesterday.

edit; The Olight Traffic wand doesn't fit at all. The strike-bezel hits the first narrowing-part inside the wand.


----------



## colight (Jul 9, 2014)

still have no car yet,so many tears


----------



## NutSAK (Jul 15, 2014)

Poppy said:


> @NutSAK,
> I don't know WHY you are arguing the point.
> 
> A quick search came up with this info from the Grainger site:
> ...




Certainly they didn't test the magnetic base by placing it on the ground!

Keep in mind that I never stated that it was designed for a specific purpose--on the ground, or on the back of a car. It appears to me that they designed it to be used on the ground _and_ on ferrous metal surfaces. That is my point.

Boldface added for emphasis:


Poppy said:


> *Those flareAlert pucks are designed to lie on the ground.* And according to the linked study above, a slight rise in the road may make similar lights invisible. It is good to get them elevated a bit, 8 inches makes a significant difference. Funny how one often sees pictures of them or others attached magnetically to the trunk of a car  *duh that's what the car's flashers are for *:shakehead:



It makes sense to me. Let's say you're on the side of the road due to a dead battery. Magnetically attach one of the pucks to the back of your car, and you kill two birds with one stone--mark your dead car with a flasher and elevate the light so it can be seen even with a rise in the road. If you have multiple pucks, then place one on the ground for advanced warning to approaching vehicles. If your flashers do work, then place one or more on the ground to increase visibility or for advanced warning above what the flashers are providing.


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Jul 15, 2014)

Poppy said:


> lol... Bill is this a note to yourself? OR a note to us that we should PM the OP?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Poppy, sorry you can get confused. My post was a shortened version of PM sent to OP re direction of this thread. Not perfect grammar, I know. Now back to the topic.

Bill


----------



## mhpreston (Jul 20, 2014)

Poppy - I ended up (almost by accident) getting a set of directional LED chevrons on a black plastic background. Not perfect, but better than anything else I could find. I'll try a post a link or photo.


----------



## mhpreston (Jul 20, 2014)

Just caught up with the PM and other comments. I am delighted this thread still has legs and am happy to see all branches, so don't worry about that! My interest is in flares and torches - whatever we EDC in our cars! It's been v interesting for me!


----------



## mhpreston (Jul 20, 2014)

. Hope this pic post works. Haven't used it in anger yet, but managed to compare it against wands, lit cones and the LED flares I posted about some time ago. Didn't like any of the alternatives I tried and Poppy's sage advice about visibility certainly resonated with me. Anyone else use this device?


----------



## booky (Jul 20, 2014)

In my car I leave a Sipik SK68. I've had my car broken into a couple times, so if I were to lose this light it wouldn't hurt my pockets so much.


----------



## Poppy (Jul 20, 2014)

mhpreston said:


> . Hope this pic post works. Haven't used it in anger yet, but managed to compare it against wands, lit cones and the LED flares I posted about some time ago. Didn't like any of the alternatives I tried and Poppy's sage advice about visibility certainly resonated with me. Anyone else use this device?



What are its dimensions? and how do you mount it?


----------



## hiuintahs (Jul 21, 2014)

This is an older thread but good subject. (I didn't bother reading 256 posts). I will say that out of all my lights, the car light is the one that can sit the longest without getting used and also when it does, it can get bumped around, loaned out or even lost. So I never wanted too expensive of a light in there but still a decent one.

Even though I like lithium ion rechargeables (like the 18650), I have a 2x AA light that isn't too expensive but also has the strobe feature. I put Energizer L91 lithium ion primaries in it with some spares. This way I don't worry about leaking acid and I have a battery with a long shelf life and cold temperature operation.

I don't have many 2AA lights but I'm using an iTP SA2 in my vehicle. I found this light not to have a problem on low mode with the slightly higher voltage (new) L91's. I leave it in the holster. That way it doesn't get scratched up in the glove box or door panel.


----------



## mhpreston (Jul 21, 2014)

I can't find the UK Site I used Poppy! Here is something very similar showing the dimensions. Mine has the eyelets and is also fitted with magnets and suction pads. As I said , seems to fix well when I was testing it. http://www.telescopik.com/en/magnetikchevronv2.asp


----------



## mhpreston (Jul 21, 2014)

Mine cost around £36 here in the UK


----------



## Lord Flashlight (Jul 21, 2014)

I had a dream last night where I needed to use my car EDC and it failed me. The battery in the light was dead, even though it was brand new.


----------



## kbuzbee (Jul 21, 2014)

Lord Flashlight said:


> I had a dream last night where I needed to use my car EDC and it failed me. The battery in the light was dead, even though it was brand new.



So, you had to fall back on one of the 9 backup lights you had on you?

Ken


----------



## Poppy (Jul 21, 2014)

mhpreston said:


> I can't find the UK Site I used Poppy! Here is something very similar showing the dimensions. Mine has the eyelets and is also fitted with magnets and suction pads. As I said , seems to fix well when I was testing it. http://www.telescopik.com/en/magnetikchevronv2.asp



I like it... I recall seeing that or something similar, and wanted to recommend it to our traffic officer in town.

It could be mounted to saw horses/ traffic barriers for semi permanent uses, where traffic is already moving slowly, or in conjunction with traffic cones, etc. In situation of a disabled vehicle, I think it is important to also have lighting that can be placed 50-100 yards away from the vehicle (perhaps around a curve, or over the crest of a hill) to give advance warning of the disabled vehicle. I suppose, if there is nothing blocking the sight of oncoming traffic, that's an improvement, unless it is blindingly bright, which I doubt.

A couple of years ago, I came upon a disabled vehicle that was at the end of a blind curve. I parked behind her, grabbed my traffic baton, and ran around the curve to where I would be visible to oncoming traffic, and waved traffic over to the next lane. When the police officer arrived with his lights and strobes flashing, I thought... oh good!... now I can leave. Well... NO! He was just as invisible around the blind curve!


----------



## mhpreston (Jul 24, 2014)

I reckon we'll see more 'LED assisted' road signs up, don't you? I notice we already have solar powered 'cats eyes' on a local bridge. Very effective in low light.


----------



## Poppy (Jul 24, 2014)

mhpreston said:


> I reckon we'll see more 'LED assisted' road signs up, don't you? I notice we already have solar powered 'cats eyes' on a local bridge. Very effective in low light.



Absolutely yes. Not that I like them.

In the next town over, there are a couple of STOP signs that have a dozen or more blinking Red LEDs all around the perimeter of the sign. It gets your attention, but they are too bright, and are distracting at night when you want to see if there is any oncoming traffic so that you can determine if it is safe to go. Instead there is a BUNCH of RED blinking lights in your periphery, or even directly in your line of sight as you look down the road for approaching traffic.

Can you tell I'm NOT happy about them?


----------



## mhpreston (Jul 27, 2014)

Good point - that would be confusing! No LED assisted signs. We'll have to swing over to GPS linked to your cars breaks? He he. Off topic - even for me!


----------



## P-220 (Jul 27, 2014)

Fenix PD 35 along with my old Mag light from the 80's.


----------



## BigBluefish (Jul 29, 2014)

This has changed countless times, but now I'm on the reliability/economy/common batter theme. I've got a JetBeam Jet 1 pro EX v2 (?) 2 x AA in the glovebox. Takes the Surefire F04 diffuser, so I have flood & throw. And up close, believe me, you want it diffused, because this Jet had the most fugly beam of any light I've had (well, OK, maybe the Incendio V3 with the botched reflector was worse...) but at distance outdoors, it isn't noticeable.

In the driver's door there's a Xeno EO3 AA warm white XM-L. Just a useful little light. 

And under the seat is a weird Stanley or Energizer or Eveready 2 x CC flood to throw light with one of those movable heads. Funny thing is, it's got a great wide flood beam. And an odd, but effectual enough, squarish throw beam. And, yeah, it does throw halfway decently. 

With the <$50 asking price these days, I'll probably get a Surefire G2X pro and maybe replace the Jet, and use it around the house...


----------



## UTV2TiVo (Jul 31, 2014)

Picked up some FRED LED emergency puck lights because of this thread. They have the hook and the magnet for attachment.


----------



## mhpreston (Aug 1, 2014)

UTV2TiVo said:


> Picked up some FRED LED emergency puck lights because of this thread. They have the hook and the magnet for attachment.



Any pics or thoughts after trying them out?


----------



## KeeblerElf (Aug 2, 2014)

On the topic of car flashlights, I have an Armytek Tiara Warm headlamp (for checking fluid colors and investigating close-up) and an indestructible Fenix E01 as a backup. As for road safety, I have two reflective, high-visibility triangles (one near the car, one some distance away as a warning) and a reflective, neon yellow vest. I do feel better knowing they're in the vehicle.


----------



## mhpreston (Aug 2, 2014)

I take the car to France and other parts of Western Europe and a lot of this stuff is mandatory now. I have a vi-vis vest in each door pocket (French law). Like you, I can see the sense in it all. Its needed partly because we seem to be getting even worse at driving in poor weather or visibility.


----------



## mhpreston (Aug 2, 2014)

I haven't gone past my SRT 7 and Zipka Head torch as car kit - now kept in a McMurdo XL grab bag.


----------



## mhpreston (Aug 2, 2014)

... Not forgetting my Zebralight SC52 in my office bag and a little Olight on my key ring. And of course my LED hazard mat... Oh dear. Might need a bigger car!!


----------



## Poppy (Aug 2, 2014)

KeeblerElf said:


> On the topic of car flashlights, I have an Armytek Tiara Warm headlamp (for checking fluid colors and investigating close-up) and an indestructible Fenix E01 as a backup. As for road safety, *I have two reflective, high-visibility triangles (one near the car, one some distance away as a warning)* and a reflective, neon yellow vest. I do feel better knowing they're in the vehicle.



You don't want it to be too close to the vehicle. Far too often I see that people drive all the way up to the cone or reflector, before they change lanes, and if someone is following behind them, he may not have the reactions to suddenly change lanes (without warning) because the car in front blocked his sight of the cone/reflector.


----------



## mhpreston (Nov 3, 2019)

Hi folks! I’m gonna bump this because it’s been a while! What’s changed on your car EDC? I’ve switched over to Olight, and carry one of their most powerful torches in the car.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Climb14er (Nov 3, 2019)

I've got an older Eagletac with CR123 batteries, with spare batteries in a carrier. I also usually carry an EDC, and when on the road, carry spare batteries, 18650's.


----------



## mhpreston (Nov 4, 2019)

Climb14er said:


> I also usually carry an EDC, and when on the road, carry spare batteries, 18650's.



Good point - my head torch has drifted inside. Now the nights are drawing in I must put it back in the glove box. I’m also wondering about one of those baton covers for a spare torch...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smoothbassman (Nov 5, 2019)

New to the forum here. 

My car EDCs are the Olight Seeker 2 as well as a S1R Baton 2






Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## stuart (Nov 5, 2019)

I carry 2 Sylvania incandescent lights with a high low switch. Input voltage 12.0 to 14.4 volts. Nice warm tint and they're remotely operated from a switch inside the car. 
Sorry, couldn't resist.


----------



## mhpreston (Nov 6, 2019)

Ha ha! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sambob (Nov 6, 2019)

Maglite ML25LT 2 cell In the center counsel with 2 AA's eneloop's inside of c-cell adaptors , I have been considering getting a 
Maglite ML50L 2 cell.


----------



## boo5ted (Nov 7, 2019)

Nitecore MH12GTS


----------



## harro (Nov 7, 2019)

Used to have a cheap '$2 Shop' plastic thing with a stick on reflector and simulated plastic lens. The tail end would glow red if you pushed a button and held your tongue in the right position, at the same time. After the car was gone through by a thief in my own garage ( being in Aus, it was totally my fault, cause I hadn't locked the vehicle, even though it was in an unlocked garage and behind 6' high gates, and I technically invited the thief, AND they had a poor childho……..sorry, getting waaay off track here ), I never bothered to replace it with anything, and just carry an Mi6 Klarus on the keyring now. Its a sweet little light with high of 120 lumens and a low of about 20 I think, without looking it up. I guess it no problem to put one back in the car, but...…..


----------



## mhpreston (Nov 7, 2019)

harro said:


> After the car was gone through by a thief in my own garage ( being in Aus, it was totally my fault, cause I hadn't locked the vehicle, even though it was in an unlocked garage and behind 6' high



I got a crook lock after someone let themselves into my car (keyless fob). Lost my favourite sunglasses, torch and leatherman plus an ashtray full of coins. Kids I suspect...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bykfixer (Nov 7, 2019)

Smoothbassman said:


> New to the forum here.
> 
> My car EDCs are the Olight Seeker 2 as well as a S1R Baton 2



Welcome to the site smooth bass man. Wise choices. 👍

It occured to me that many choose to toss an "extra" light, an old beater or some flunky light in the glove box or console when in reality the light we opt to carry in the car may make a big difference in a bad scenario where we may end up eek: gasp) using a celphone instead. 

I took my old Dorcy out of the wifes car and put in a SureFire G2x Pro after thinking about it a bit.


----------



## harro (Nov 7, 2019)

I reckon it was kids that helped themselves in my car also. Work garage door opener, a handful of coins, a book believe it or not, and the car door left wide open. 

Haha, with my ‘ Homer Simpson ‘ fingers and dexterity, finding the torch function on a mobile phone, then using it, would probably see sunrise well and truly on its way.


----------



## mhpreston (Nov 8, 2019)

Interesting that not many of you good folk carry a head torch in your car? Probably the most useful item when you are trying to change a tyre at night, for example. As I mentioned earlier, my old Petzl is back in the glove compartment. Mind you, I had to sand the contacts as one of the batteries leaked. That’s the problem with a torch that just sits there for a couple of months or more...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nitroz (Nov 8, 2019)

Maelstrom x10

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Candlepowerforums mobile app


----------



## harro (Nov 12, 2019)

mhpreston said:


> Interesting that not many of you good folk carry a head torch in your car?





Actually, that's a pretty good comment. A single 18650 powered thing would be very handy for the obvious scenario, the tyre. Hmmmm might tell my wife that mhpreston said its ok to buy one for that purpose...………...and if that excuse fails, I do have a nice Fenix HL60R sitting around somewhere


----------



## Smoothbassman (Nov 12, 2019)

bykfixer said:


> Welcome to the site smooth bass man. Wise choices. [emoji106]
> 
> It occured to me that many choose to toss an "extra" light, an old beater or some flunky light in the glove box or console when in reality the light we opt to carry in the car may make a big difference in a bad scenario where we may end up eek: gasp) using a celphone instead.
> 
> I took my old Dorcy out of the wifes car and put in a SureFire G2x Pro after thinking about it a bit.


I always have a couple of options since we camp a lot with my boy that's a scout. 

I do have a beater flashlight under the rear seat to fill in just in case. Nebo Slide King. 

Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## mhpreston (Nov 12, 2019)

harro said:


> Hmmmm might tell my wife that mhpreston said its ok to buy one for that purpose



Lol - thanks!! I get the blame for everything in my house, so why not [emoji16]



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ven (Nov 12, 2019)

Still have my old trusty Convoy m2................3rd car glove box its been moved to! Just nipped out to take an is pic right now, actually 4 lights in there if include the works keys light. If i am in the car, the little torch is. Also one on car keys, so 5 in total.
Headlamp has been in there a while now, just much preferred to have 2 free hands, NW which is a nice soft floody beam. C2 with sportac triple 219, m2 as mentioned.


----------



## mhpreston (Nov 12, 2019)

ven said:


> so 5 in total



Ha ha! No rattles coming from that glove compartment then?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigusLightus (Nov 12, 2019)

Zebra h600 and FourSevens Mini X on my belt. Four Sevens Preon Revo on my keychain.


----------



## FNG (Nov 12, 2019)

I've had the SureFire G2Z (incandescent) in my previous and current car for probably at least 10 years now. Temperatures can range from below 0*F in the winter and over 100*F in the summer so I've always preferred lithium primaries for this reason. Another reason is that since I don't use lights that often I know that it'll work when I need it to. It's been on the same set of batteries for probably 2 years now. I also keep a SureFire spares carrier w/ 6 fresh batteries in the glove box. I should probably get a floody headlamp as a companion though.


----------



## mhpreston (Nov 13, 2019)

BigusLightus said:


> Zebra h600 and FourSevens Mini X on my belt. Four Sevens Preon Revo on my keychain.



Ha ha - love the name! “Lwegionary - don’t you know my fwiend Incandentsia?”


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ven (Nov 13, 2019)

mhpreston said:


> Ha ha! No rattles coming from that glove compartment then?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



:laughing: surprisingly not! Rattles do my head in, so everything is strategically placed to avoid them


----------



## Christoph (Nov 13, 2019)

I keep a modded 6 D mag between the seats of my truck. and a solarforce 6p style in the box.


----------



## justanotherguy (Nov 13, 2019)

I rotated the FW1A into the car


----------



## Lumen83 (Nov 15, 2019)

Mine is a surefire 6p incan with spare P60 and cr123As


----------



## GoVegan (Nov 19, 2019)

I've had a driving license for nearly 30 years but I've never owned a car nor do I have any need to own one. It may come as surprise to some, but my legs and public transport have got me everywhere I needed to get to in life and when needed I have just rented vehicles.
However, hypothetically speaking if I did have a car, for emergency use I would probably keep a couple of LightStar 325 Dual Output Flashlights (325 / 35 lumens, in orange) in it, with Lithium AA batteries, and 4 spare batteries for each light. Additionally for everyday use, I'd probably go for a Streamlight Stinger with the cradle charger connected up.
Oh and of course a Petzl e+lite headlamp, because they are small and have a 10 year battery shelf life.

Anyway every car should have at least one headlamp, as flashlights just don't even compare for practicality.


----------



## mhpreston (Nov 19, 2019)

Good call, GoVegan! Oddly enough, I was in a hire car not long ago and of course realised I had nothing apart from the standard hazard triangle and my (*gasp*) iPhone. How embarrassment for a torch fan...

Just shows the importance of getting into the habit of personal EDC as well as something for the car!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cyclops942 (Nov 19, 2019)

GoVegan said:


> I've had a driving license for nearly 30 years but I've never owned a car nor do I have any need to own one. It may come as surprise to some, but my legs and public transport have got me everywhere I needed to get to in life and when needed I have just rented vehicles.
> However, hypothetically speaking if I did have a car, for emergency use I would probably keep a couple of LightStar 325 Dual Output Flashlights (325 / 35 lumens, in orange) in it, with Lithium AA batteries, and 4 spare batteries for each light. Additionally for everyday use, I'd probably go for a Streamlight Stinger with the cradle charger connected up.
> Oh and of course a Petzl e+lite headlamp, because they are small and have a 10 year battery shelf life.
> 
> Anyway every car should have at least one headlamp, as flashlights just don't even compare for practicality.



You obviously live nowhere near me. LOL Your points, however, show that on this topic, we think similarly.


----------

